#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-25
<sn9> grantbow: awesome subject, but i would not be the best speaker on it, at least not alone
<eps> Is http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events supposed to be empty?
<philipballew> nobody has anything planned i guess
<eps> No Ubuntu Hours, nothing?
<philipballew> well we had like 3 this week
<philipballew> they may not have beeen put there yet for say august
<philipballew> *been
<pleia2> yeah, haven't filled in august yet
<pleia2> I'll add the SF hour and the linux picnic soon
<philipballew> has anyone here even installed linux over a network?
<kdub> what up california
<kdub> anyone come down this way for comic con last weekend?
<MarkDude> hey kdub comican would be great
 * MarkDude is at oscon
<aaditya> Hey MarkDude, how's OSCON going?
 * aaditya is back in cali after a long trip.
<aaditya> Wish I could make it to Portland.
<pleia2> aaditya: go anywhere exciting? :)
<aaditya> pleia2: yep, Canada!
<pleia2> well at least it's not hot up there
<aaditya> Visited my family, enjoyed hot and humid summer.
<pleia2> oh :)
<aaditya> It's way hotter than cali, lol.
<pleia2> east canada?
<pleia2> I was in philly over the weekend, it was brutal
<aaditya> Yes, Toronto.
 * pleia2 nods
<aaditya> Philly ain't far from there. Same weather, approx.
<pleia2> heat index was 120F when I got off the plane friday afternoon
<pleia2> it was awesome
<pleia2> (not really)
<aaditya> haha yeah, a bit too hot.
<pleia2> my sister lives up in Maine and it was pretty hot there too, she was complaining all weekend :)
<aaditya> Toronto was in 90-100 range most of the time. Didn't rain once, though they say it rains there all the time during summers.
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> it's raining in philly now, brought the temps down into the 80s (of course, now that I'm back home)
<aaditya> haha, same!
<aaditya> It rained there right before I got there, and right after I left.
<pleia2> hehe
<aaditya> The stay was alright. The actual fun was in driving there.
<pleia2> you can pretend you're going really fast because it's KM!
<aaditya> haha, yeah. 140kmph on the highway was pretty normal there.
<aaditya> Felt like driving a sports car.
<pleia2> I was up in edmonton a couple months ago, first time I'd driven in a rental up there (last time I was in canada I had my own car)
<aaditya> But I was referring to driving *to* Toronto
<pleia2> wait, from where?
<aaditya> from here.
<pleia2> !
<pleia2> that's a long drive :)
<aaditya> yep, took a while. :P
 * pleia2 likes airplanes
<pleia2> :)
<aaditya> lol. I can't wait to drive there again, though I'm never doing this kind of thing alone again.
<pleia2> the longest road trip I've done was philadelphia to new orleans
<aaditya> that's a couple hundred miles, right?
 * aaditya googles.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> it took 24 hours, we drove straight through and were hauling a uhaul trailer
<aaditya> whoa, ~1220
<aaditya> That's a pretty long one!
<pleia2> yeah, and it was fun
<aaditya> nice.
<pleia2> was a guy from my loco in pennsylvania who was moving and wanted a road trip buddy :)
<pleia2> I was like "I'm up for an adventure!"
<aaditya> ah, fun
<pleia2> so we drove down sat-sun, I got to explore the french quarter for a couple hours, then I flew home sunday afternoon
<aaditya> Where's the french quarter?
<aaditya> a place worth exploring, nice.
<aaditya> pleia2: so you've lived in Canada?
<pleia2> it's the tourist district in new orleans
<pleia2> nah, I was just driving up from philly
<pleia2> my sister lives in edmonton though
<pleia2> er, in alberta, a million miles from edmonton and civilization
<aaditya> AB is a beautiful place I've heard.
<pleia2> yeah, the family members who have visited her all tell me she lives in a beautiful, wild place
<aaditya> So close to nature. Can't get any better.
<pleia2> 50 miles outside of the nearest town, 7 of which is unpaved
<pleia2> I don't know, I quite like cities :)
<aaditya> haha, that's taking it far. I hope it's worth it.
<pleia2> he husband works up on the oil sands, so they need to live somewhere relatively close to them
<pleia2> s/he/her
<aaditya> Ah I see. It sort of makes me envious.
<aaditya> If I could, I'd put my cottage in the woods somewhere. On the other hand, my parents prefer cities, hence Toronto.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> my mother lives pretty far in the middle of nowhere in maine, but nothing like my sister
<pleia2> I am a bit of an odd duck in my immediate family
<pleia2> I flew my mother down to philly last year before I moved out here, she was a bit overwhelmed from the moment she landed - we were immediately plunged into philly rush hour traffic leaving the airport, ouch.
<pleia2> I didn't mind a whole lot, but she was all kinds of "this is why I live in the middle of nowhere! I hate traffic!"
<aaditya> That's no fun, lol.
<aaditya> But there's pros and cons of each.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I like vacationing in the middle of nowhere :)
<aaditya> That sounds relaxing, esp. when you're in such a happening city like SF.
<jyo> Wow, it's actually <70 in Fremont today.
<philipballew> hey pleia2, hows your labor day lookin?
<pleia2> philipballew: unfortunately lookin like I don't actually have money to travel more right now
<philipballew> understandable, you need to save your money so you can have a really great wedding!
<philipballew> thats gonna be a big day for you
 * philipballew says statements he has no experience with
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> but yeah, that's a big part of my budget now
<pleia2> doesn't look like my master plan to elope will work ;)
<philipballew> reno is like what 3 hours?
<philipballew> you could be there this evening! haha
<pleia2> well, except that MJ is in north carolina right now
<pleia2> I've never been the "omg wedding!" type, so planning this fills me with an unfortunate amount of dread
<pleia2> fortunately I have friends to help :)
<philipballew> just try to make it as geeky and possible and it will work out well
<pleia2> lol
<DarkwingDuck> I eloped to Vegas.
<pleia2> it's really for families I think, so it'll be on the traditional side
<pleia2> and jewish (I'm not jewish or converting, but that's ok)
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh...
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... We don't really have religious ties... Well, my mother but, she was willing to overlook that.
<philipballew> it seems all weddings are either for the bride or her family. haha. well, in America at least
<DarkwingDuck> At the time, my wife wasn't on speaking terms with her family.
<DarkwingDuck> So, we drove to Vegas and get married.
<pleia2> MJ is the eldest grandson, which is kinda a big deal, so they all want a wedding
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh.
<pleia2> my family has weddings (and divorces) all the time, we only meet up for funerals
<DarkwingDuck> Congrats.
<pleia2> ah, my family :)
<philipballew> where would we be with out them :)
<pleia2> not in therapy? :D
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Family keeps life interesting.
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> haha, i have to go to the bay for a family reunion this weekend, all 65 cousins or something like that
 * philipballew needs a faq card for this
<pleia2> I had a step-cousin hit on me at a family reunion once, who tries to pick up chicks at family reunions? ugh :P
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<philipballew> is redneck inappropriate for the channel?  haha
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> not nearly as bad as the blind date with a guy who became my step brother (thanks mom)
<philipballew> i see them in auburn a lot. with there south confederate flags. All in the family right?
<pleia2> hahah, nooo
<philipballew> i try to avoid the families myself. seems easier
<pleia2> I did for much of my 20s, trying to re-establish ties now
<philipballew> Leeds to more facebook friends
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-26
<philipballew> has anyone ever installed linux over a network. i might need to
<rww> Depends on what you mean by "installed linux over a network". I've PXE booted Debian before, if that's what you mean.
<rww> ( http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s05.html.en explains that pretty well, though I use dnsmasq instead of dhcp3-server)
<philipballew> rww well i need to install linox on a laptop i was givin. but it doesnt have a cd drive and wont boot from usb.
<philipballew> plus the hard drive screws are stripped so i cant take it out...
<philipballew> its an old laptop. but i figured id set it up and ssh into all my computers i use for real stuff and run top on all thee ssh sessions to know whats goin on
<akk> It doesn't have any linux on it yet -- this will be the first one?
<akk> Can it boot from the network, or only from floppies?
<philipballew> it also doesnt have a floppy drive
<philipballew> im not sure if it can boot from the network.
<akk> What kind of laptop is it? Does it have PCMCIA? Is there any chance of borrowing a PCMCIA CDROM drive?
<akk> (That's how I ended up installing on my old Vaio SR17)
<rww> I defer to akk's superior old-stuff experience ;)
<akk> There are ways to install Linux starting from Windows, but I don't how well tested they are with modern distros (they apparently worked around 8 years ago :)
<philipballew> http://jrv.oddones.org/solo.html i found this. its what i have, but i only have the actual notebook itself
<philipballew> it has ms 2000
<rww> If it has Windows, you could go with Wubi and all its quirkiness.
<akk> I have some really old links here (hope some of them are still there): http://shallowsky.com/linux/vaiolinux.html#withoutCD
<akk> It did sound complicated -- I was much relieved (though ever so slightly disappointed too) when d got a pcmcia CDROM drive which made the process trivial.
<philipballew> wubi i hear is buggy
<akk> That machine sounds very similar in specs to my old Vaio.
<philipballew> i feel it might not be possible, maybe though
<philipballew> akk i cant install it to the drive when its booted into windows can i?
<akk> Yes, that's what those Toshiba Libretto pages I link to are about, assuming you can still get that loadlin program somewhere.
<akk> This one is still there: http://www.omote.com/libretto/
<akk> But the link for where to get the files is broken ... maybe search on loadlin.exe, and if you get a lot of cruft from that search, add libretto.
<akk> The toshiba libretto community definitely had the most info on no-cd installations.
<philipballew> true, this looks like a chalenge
<philipballew> might be better to sell the thing as is, but where is the fun in that, haha
<akk> wimp! :)
<philipballew> haha, could i just plug the laptop to my main laptop with say a crossover cable and do it that way you think maybe?
<akk> Aren't there programs to install linux on a DOS/Windows partition, from within windows? Seems like I've read about something like that.
<philipballew> yeah. but is running linux on ntfs a good idea?
<akk> If you can get any form of linux up at all, then you can write stuff to the MBR and make your life a lot easier (e.g. install PLOP so you can boot from USB).
<philipballew> what do you mean?
<akk> Well, once you have a cmdline, you can write anything you want to the disk
<philipballew> how would i even get a cmd line?
 * philipballew feels confused
<philipballew> :)
<akk> See what I asked above about installing to a win partition ^^
<akk> I'm not saying you should run linux permanently from ntfs, I'm saying if you can get any linux at all running, then installing a real one gets way easier.
<akk> Right now you're asking us, "I have this windows machine that can't talk to anything, how can I do something hard on windows."
<akk> If you get to the point where you're running any kind of linux at all, then you're asking us "how can I do something hard from linux", which is a way easier question for a linux channel to answer. :)
<philipballew> so i can install on ntfs, then partition the hard drive well im booted from it.? well i can boot up windows
<akk> It might be worth trying a repartition first while you're still in windows, so linux doesn't have to try to repartition ntfs.
<philipballew> can i partition the drive when its booted?
<philipballew> never seen that
<rww> Windows XP Pro and above can do online resizing of NTFS, within limits. Dunno about Win2k
<akk> I think PartitionMagic can; don't know if there are free tools included in W2k (I'm not a windows person at all).
<akk> Are you sure there isn't already a spare partition? A lot of machines of that era already had them.
<akk> (and no, I don't know how to check that from windows, but google probably knows)
<philipballew> neither am i. there might be. i can maybe boot into the recovery mode.
<philipballew> f8 is safe mode. i know that
<akk> If there's a recovery mode, it probably has its own partition. But I think safe mode != recovery mode.
<akk> Windows recovery stores a whole separate copy of windows on its own partition (eating up lots of your disk space).
<rww> safe mode is a Windows function, recovery mode is a thing your OEM creates
<akk> also, look in My Computer and see if there's a D: drive :)
<philipballew> could i just partition a ext3 or whatever part on the laptop then manually put the file system there. then update windows boot loader?
<philipballew> seemes possible
<philipballew> me and windows are not friends
<akk> philipballew: If you have commands inside windows that will do those things.
<rww> Windows' bootloader can't read ext3, iirc
<philipballew> ah, thats right. lame windows
<akk> Yeah, you'd want to install grub (or another linux bootloader)
<rww> though there might be some extra software that does. iono.
 * akk wonders if cygwin comes with a dd that can write directly to the disk, copying ext3 and boot partitions
<philipballew> well im booted into it now. im gonna download partition magic and see if i can make a ntfs filesystem partition first
<philipballew> theres no way to reverse a usb cable to be able to see the internal hd on my desktop or somethin is there?
 * philipballew recals seeing that
 * philipballew *recalls
<akk> no, you'd have to run software on the windows PC to read the disk and act like an external disk
<akk> in addition to a different cable
<akk> macs can do that for firewire, but I haven't seen that with usb (sounds useful, though)
<philipballew> and that wont work if im installing and whipping windows
<philipballew> haha
<philipballew> it would
<akk> right, you'd be booted off the disk you were trying to write to
<philipballew> be useful
<akk> Macs can do it because they have code for it in firmware, afaik.
<akk> You're sure you can't get those stripped disk screws out? :)
<philipballew> nope. even home depot laughed and told me not to waste my time
<akk> Or ... leave the disk in place, but unplug the cable and somehow find space to plug in a long cable that goes to a USB adaptor.
<philipballew> what do you mean?
<akk> Well, what would you do if the disk was out of the machine? You'd plug a cable into it, maybe make it work as an external usb disk, so you could plug it into a linux box. Right?
<akk> So maybe you can do that while it's still screwed into the machine.
<akk> It still has a connector, and that isn't screwed in.
<akk> (But there might not be much space to get a different connector in there.)
<philipballew> i am not sure there is. :(
<akk> What, they soldered lots of individual wires to the disk? I doubt it. Laptop drives are pretty standard.
<philipballew> the chip on the hard drive is not remoable due to the screw problem
<akk> chip?
<philipballew> computer chip that is screwed onto the hard drive
<akk> laptop hard drive cable/connector: http://www.insidemylaptop.com/images/Sony-Vaio-PCG-V505DXP/upgrade-laptop-hard-drive-05.jpg
<akk> I have no idea what kind of chip you'd be trying to remove from a drive -- that sounds like delicate surgery.
<philipballew> thats my laptop hard drive
<philipballew> that same one
 * philipballew should buy that
<philipballew> do you have a link where to look at that by any chance akk?
<philipballew> akgraner,
<philipballew> oh not you
<philipballew> akk
<akk> where to look at what?
<philipballew> the picture, that looks like it would in theroy work pretty easy
<akk> the pic came from http://www.insidemylaptop.com/upgrade-hard-drive-sony-vaio-pcg-v505dxp/
<akk> I did a google image search for laptop hard drive cable
<akk> but all I'm suggesting is, unplug the cable
<akk> then buy an IDE-USB adaptor and plug it into the disk (if there's room)
<akk> then you can run a USB cable to some linux machine and write to the disk directly, no interference from the windows laptop
<akk> the "if there's room" is the only tricky part there
<philipballew> i could probably just run to frys and try it myself sometime
<akk> IDE/USB enclosures for laptop disks cost about $12; a cable (with no enclosure, and you don't need the enclosure) is probably a little cheaper.
<akk> In fact, you definitely don't want an enclosure because the connector for that almost certainly won't fit in the space you have.
<philipballew> E/USB enclosures for laptop disks cost about $12; a cable (with no enclosure, and you don't need the enclosure) is probably a little cheaper.
<philipballew> oh, stupid xchat, haha
<akk> (It is also possible to go after those screws, regardless of what they told you at Home Depot. It's a thing called an easy-out, but it's tricky to use and you have to have a power drill too.)
<philipballew> http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-2-0-IDE-SATA-5-25-S-ATA-2-5-3-5-Adapter-Cable-fa-/160624935484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2565fe023c
<philipballew> this might work
<akk> That's pretty bulky. Do you have that much room next to the hard drive cable?
<philipballew> probably. i might just have one in my boxes of spare comp parts
 * philipballew needs to organize that
<akk> Something like this is what I was thinking: http://www.laptopharddriveide.com/laptop-hard-drive-ide-3.jpg
<akk> which still requires space inside the laptop case (wouldn't work in my teeny vaio)
<philipballew> i think i have that somewhere
<philipballew> positive
<philipballew> ill look around and let you know how it goes
<philipballew> haha, you might be annoyed or happy akk, but I have one and it fits. :)
<akk> Yay!
<akk> That makes things much easier!
<akk> Now installing becomes trivial, and the only hard part is getting grub installed properly onto the disk's MBR.
<philipballew> well cant i just wipe ms completely and the linux install will install grub. i might install puppy because the laptop only has 256 ram
<philipballew> or lubuntu. still thinking about that
<akk> Yeah, as long as you can point the linux installer at the usb disk (make sure it's not pointing at your real disk! :) it'll handle grub for you.
<akk> Full ubuntu *can* run on that much RAM -- my old Vaio only has 192Mb -- but the desktop will be super slow
<akk> and things that want 3d, like unity, might not run at all on graphics that old (they lock up my vaio).
<philipballew> ill probably just unplug the real hd on my desktop tp make things simple
<akk> openbox is fine, so lubuntu is probably fine; puppy will be a bit faster but a lot more limited.
<philipballew> how so limited?
<akk> arch or debian squeeze are faster than ubuntu on slow hardware these days.
<philipballew> arch is nice
<philipballew> i have a cli only debian 6 install. could not be happier
<akk> well, I never had much luck getting puppy to do anything esoteric, but maybe markdude can help with that.
<philipballew> all i wanna do is have it do some sshing to my other laptops and play music, simple for me i think
<philipballew> haha
<akk> (BIAB, have to help d with something)
<akk> back
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> i think debian with lxde or openbox might be best for this thing
<akk> I've been very happy with openbox on old machines like that, even with low memory.
<akk> Only problem is if you need to use two big bloated programs at the same time, like firefox and openoffice.
<akk> If you only use one at a time (and don't use too many tabs in firefox) it works okay.
<philipballew> well i only plan to use the cli on it
<akk> oh, yeah, for cli it'll be great
<philipballew> but i want to have several cli sessions at the same time
<akk> cli on top of X, you mean? since you mentioned lxde/openbox
<akk> yeah, should be fine
<philipballew> does debian or ubuntu have a openbox distro, i can always installa cli version and install from there. just as easy
<rww> you don't need a separate distro, imho. just install openbox on Debian or Ubuntu.
<akk> Not that I know of, but if you want a lightweight system, install the server/cli version, then add x and openbox and whatever apps you need.
<philipballew> haha. openbox is a desktop inveirment or is it not?
<akk> It takes a little longer but you'll end up with a lot less cruft and a lot more disk space.
<akk> openbox is a window manager
<philipballew> ive herd its not and its just a windiw manager
<philipballew> oh..
<akk> It's the window manager lxde uses ... lxde is a desktop built on top of openbox.
<philipballew> yeah, so its gonna be a window manager for my cli?
<akk> it's a window manager for whatever
<philipballew> oh. seemes easy
<seidos> Super $common-irish-name Brothers
<seidos> hello everyone
<seidos> mayber Sisters would be better
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-27
<philipballew> hey akk thaks for the knowlege yesterday, the thing works like a dream now
<akk> Yahoo! What did you end up installing on it? Did you use that disk cable?
<philipballew> i did, and i decided crunch bang would work. with open box it is performing nicely
<akk> Great!
<philipballew> i think im gonna put open box on a few old laptops i still have lying around now
<philipballew> its a nice system
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-28
<rww> fyi: "now for [Launchpad] open teams (and only open teams) when someone joins or leaves the team, the team admins will not be notified."
<pleia2> heh, so much for feedback on the list
<pleia2> annoying that they went ahead and did it in spite of the "please don't, we like these, at least give us the option!" and are deferring that option to "in the future"
<rww> ah, I didn't know loco-contacts had already been poked about this. I guess the relevant people here already know then :)
<pleia2> I am in a bad mood, so I should probably wait until later to follow-up on the thread
<bzbeeman> Brand new to Ubuntu  and want to learn more so I can use Ushahidi without my son's help.
<pleia2> welcome bzbeeman
 * pleia2 has never heard of Ushahidi
<bzbeeman> Thank you,  I  would like a starting point.
<pleia2> do you know which version of ubuntu you're running?
<pleia2> https://help.ubuntu.com/ is a nice place to start for generic learning about the system, that's where the official docs are
<bzbeeman> Right now I don't have it installed on my computer
<pleia2> oh ok :)
<bzbeeman> I'm one who just jumps in before he learns to swim.
<pleia2> not a bad way to learn!
<pleia2> well if you have any specific questions we'd be happy to help out
<bzbeeman> I will try to read the help section first.  Thank you
<bzbeeman> One question which version should I start with?
<pleia2> well, you have two major options
<pleia2> the long term support version 10.04 which came out last year and will be supported for 3 years, or 11.04 which came out a couple months ago and is supported for 18 months
<bzbeeman> How much of a difference?
<pleia2> the major difference is that 11.04 has newer software and uses the new Ubuntu interface called "Unity"
<bzbeeman> Since I have never used any before, would it be better to learn the newest?
<pleia2> probably
<bzbeeman> Then 1\\\\
<bzbeeman> Got to rethink that, I believe Ushahidi mentioned 10
<bzbeeman> Now I have to go back and do more reading.
<bzbeeman> Thank you
<pleia2> you're welcome
<akk> ushahidi's website doesn't seem to be very picky about versions -- probably it will work on either ubuntu version.
<bzbeeman> That helps.
<akk> At least I'm not finding anything that looks picky that way.
<akk> I haven't installed it myself (I know a little about the project, but alas not about their installable tools).
<bzbeeman> I would like to just turn the key and start learning how to drive not spend time reading the manual.  I suspect that I will have to make sense of the manual.
<bzbeeman> Well I will download 11 and see what happens.
<bzbeeman> Thank you
<pleia2> have fun :)
<akk> Good luck! Feel free to hang around here and ask questions.
<grantbow> anyone had trouble getting their microphone working before?
<jyo> Web designers who don't know how to use ssh should be shot.
<philipballew> its pretty easy once you set it up, and setting it up is easy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-29
<tripelb> hi. I am trying to get my new-to-me monitor working better. Right now it has this out of range box floating around. I reset the Nvidia X-server stuff in the window I get from prefs, monitors. I set.. set the resolution let the rest go auto. told it it was alright to lose the earlier config. saved it. closed it.
<tripelb> now what. still have the box.
<philipballew> tripelb, try #ubuntu-beginners
<philipballew> someone will help you there easier
<philipballew> but your welcome to get help here, just less eyes on the channel
<philipballew> haha
<tripelb> I've been in #ubuntu and expect for some guy who said some really complex stuff I didnt hardly believe. No one will give me the time of day. I try to help the beginners. I'll go to the beginners as you suggest.
<tripelb> Man, I've been around computers for decades and still, these little things. Just changing a monitor. Do you have to reboot after that or not?
<akk> Wouldn't think so, but you'd probably need to restart X (log out and back in).
<philipballew> i would recomend logging out as well
<philipballew> rarly on a linux system do you need to reboot
<tripelb> ah restart X. ok
<tripelb> see you soon
<akk> It does sometimes happen -- like the Intel driver rendering bug doesn't reset itself until you reboot.
<akk> The video driver in the kernel and the one in X are so tightly interwound now, I guess. Dunno if that's true for nVidia as well.
<philipballew> it appears he never came back
<nhaines> Oh wow, Ubuntu One now offers 5GB of free storage!
<nhaines> And the Music Streaming service now includes 20GB of storage!
<crashsystems> can one use U1 on a mobile with a free account now?
<nhaines> crashsystems: one always could.
<crashsystems> I thought that was limited to pay accounts
<nhaines> No, that was for contact syncing (discontinued) and music streaming (still not free, but now comes with extra storage).
<nhaines> crashsystems: https://one.ubuntu.com/services/
<crashsystems> might be time for me to ditch dropbox then
<nhaines> The new "alt-tab" is pretty but it's bound to Ctrl-Tab and I need that.  :[
<crashsystems> you running 11.10 already?
<nhaines> crashsystems: yes, I installed it on my laptop yesterday.
<crashsystems> how is it going for you?
<nhaines> crashsystems: well, I installed right into a display manager transition, so I couldn't log in graphically until this morning.  :)
<crashsystems> lol
<nhaines> It's a bit crashy but not terrible.
<crashsystems> I usually install beta versions, but I probably won't this time.
<nhaines> crashsystems: well, it'll probably be fine by then, but oneiric beta isn't scheduled until September 1st.
<jyo> pleia2: So what are you doing for sysadmin appreciation day?
<nhaines> jyo: listening to her cat meow incessantly at her.
<jyo> One of our colo customers brought quite a bounty of Costco foodstuffs.
<pleia2> I should have never replaced this toy, she is really being awful :)
<pleia2> jyo: I bought myself sushi and a membership to Usenix's SAGE
 * pleia2 appreciates herself
<rww> I disabled all the administrator accounts on our domain except for four of them today. Go me!
<rww> >.<
<pleia2> my boss +1ed my g+ post about the day, I guess that counts as something :)
<pleia2> jyo: so who do I need to bribe to get an HE ipv6 shirt? :) (better than penguin!)
<jyo> pleia2: Do the IPv6 certification thing and get sage: http://ipv6.he.net/certification/
<pleia2> hmm, I'm not running a mailserver w/ ipv6 but MJ is..
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-30
<sn9> philipballew: ping
<philipballew> sup
<philipballew> sn9
<sn9> i don't suppose you'd by any chance have a spare wifi router with usb lying around
<sn9> for 2 weeks
<sn9> suitable for an ev-do stick i have
<philipballew> i have a linksys wrt54g with ddwrt on it
<sn9> usb
<philipballew> no. its only cat 5 hook-up
<philipballew> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Linksys_WRT54G_series
<sn9> was worth a shot
<sn9> thx
<philipballew> very true. no worries!
<sn9> unless mpontillo might have one
<sn9> i can't think of anyone else in the area
<philipballew> worth a drive to the bay?
<sn9> just drove to the bay and won't again until the need is past
<philipballew> ill be in Fairfield. thats as far as i plan to go that area soon
<sn9> i guess i have to take the wrt350n out of production use, then
<sn9> i'm in sac tonight
<sn9> in the morning, when we can manage it, we drive eastward
<sn9> back in 2 weeks or so
<philipballew> still livin there? was just there pickin up someone from the airport
<sn9> oh well. i have to go offline now to kill my setup
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-31
<bkerensa> Mmm
<bkerensa> :)
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY
<grantbow> cute
<DarkwingDuck> I thought it was fairly funny
<grantbow> Here comes the human torch.
<grantbow> MarkDude: what's up?
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Well I may be going to Creepy movie night
<grantbow> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Torch
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Mark
<MarkDude> Good link G
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=154859061251157
<MarkDude> Creepy movie night ^^
<grantbow> aha, Cafe Cocomo
<MarkDude> Yep- it looks like it one of Donnas events
<MarkDude> aka she wolfe presesnts
<MarkDude> I should know my details in a few hours
 * MarkDude still has broken heart- so distractions are good :)
<MarkDude> grantbow, as much as I know my spirit will be filled by attending Ubuntu Cali meeting tonight
<MarkDude> I feel scary movie- sounds more fulfilling
<MarkDude> And will have opportunites to take pics
 * MarkDude has to make Ubuntu Oregon meeting at 4:30
<grantbow> ok, cya later
<MarkDude> I will soon not be acting lead, and they will soon be official
<MarkDude> YAy!
<MarkDude> That was hella funny talking about that at OSCON
<grantbow> fun
<MarkDude> A few asked me if I was friendly with Ubuntu (since I was at Fedora booth)
 * MarkDude had to say yes, of course
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-23
<bkerensa> philballew: yo
<philballew> bkerensa, yo
<philballew> whats up?
<philballew> sorry, was out watering down the lawn
<philballew> dry lightning again...
<bkerensa> philballew: did u take a photo of the two ubuntu tats?
<philballew> no, I think the mariadb guy did?
<philballew> maybe?
<bkerensa> oh yeah
<philballew> I wonder how to contact them.
<philballew> He does live in the city iirc.
<philballew> whats up SteevB
<philballew> sorry I did not get back to you, was in Portland
<SteevB> Hey, whats up
<SteevB> Ohh, rock on
<philballew> Looked outside lately?
<philballew> Might be a few fires by morning
<y_mpOTR_baked> "silence signifies assent" would make the onJoin far more entertaining
<y_mpOTR_baked> hopefully we and the sheeple will enjoy XMPP out of box *with* OTR, mpOTR, GPG, and JOSE!
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh wow they used "rockstar level" phrase I used :P
<pleia2> bkerensa: haha, I wondered where that came from :)
<bkerensa> yeah I am just not watching the video
<bkerensa> you were already given the award when I arrived
<bkerensa> lol
<pleia2> I watched it last night, I couldn't remember what was said :)
 * pleia2 was so nervous
<bkerensa> pleia2: it was a full house :P
<jyo> Good bye uptime: 39 days, 18:28
<bkerensa> uh oh
<pleia2> release party? :) http://www.yelp.com/biz/quetzal-internet-cafe-san-francisco
<darthrobot> Title: [Quetzal Internet Cafe - San Francisco, CA]
<philballew> looks cool
<bkerensa> philballew: http://cloudtura.com/ ;)
<darthrobot> Title: [Cloudtura.com | Resilient Cloud for Enterprise and SMB]
 * kdub has good idea
<kdub> what if you handed out coupons to people to get them to download ubuntu
<kdub> "use this coupon to download ubuntu for free!"
<kdub> might overcome the 'free is worse than purchased' attitude :)
<kdub> raevol: we've gone a long time w/o a SD ubuntu hour... :P
<raevol> we have... phil's been out of town and i haven't had time to organize one :(
<kdub> yeah, /me has been pretty busy too
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-24
<philballew> Time has us all down
<philballew> bkerensa, Looks cool
<bkerensa> philballew: ?
<philballew> the link you sent bkerensa
<bkerensa> philballew: oh yeah
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> stay tuned
<philballew> alright!
 * philballew waits
<bkerensa> much hacking needs to occur
<bkerensa> :P
<akk> Much hacking always sounds fun.
<philballew> Hacking. I hear thats illegal!
<pleia2> philballew needs to read his OSCON t-shrit
<pleia2> t-shirt too
<akk> What do the shirts say?
<pleia2> "hack isn't a four letter word"
<akk> Nice! \o/
<akk> (if technically incorrect :)
<pleia2> I think that makes it more amusing!
<pleia2> my ceiling fan randomly shuts off
<pleia2> it's on a remote, so my first suspicion was that someone else in the building has one too and we are having loads of fun controlling each others fans
<pleia2> but I don't know
<akk> Is the remote radio?
<akk> I thought those usually used IR, but that wouldn't go through walls.
<pleia2> hm, I'm not sure
<pleia2> I should probably look up what it is, it came with the condo and we have none of the documentation
<philballew> Might be a power issue
<akk> or motor overheating or something
<pleia2> yeah, it's a recent development so I'm thinking it's some kind of hardware failure
<philballew> Id get a multi meater and check myself
<philballew> Maybe the fan company has an irc channel :)
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> philballew, MarkDude has some pics of you from OSCON that are complete WIN
<MarkDude> Phil approved
<philballew> sounds about right MarkDude , where are they?
<MarkDude> Not posted yet
 * MarkDude took like 500+ pics while there
<MarkDude> going thru and picking the best takes a while
<philballew> thats good as I took none
 * MarkDude knows he is going to get the question- what is the deal with the pics of the cartoon hotdog with everyone/everywhere
<MarkDude> The pics with the Beefy Miracle in the Ubuntu booth hoding the Juju swag = EPIC
<philballew> when juju comes to Windows MarkDude can start using it :)
<MarkDude> rofl
<philballew> Dont hurt yourself
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> pleia2, ping
 * MarkDude just found out that my talk was given ok for FOScon
<pleia2> MarkDude: congrats :)
<MarkDude> Besides running up steps like Rocky, I heard I need to brush up on my profanity usage
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> heh
 * MarkDude kids 
<pleia2> you're italian, it'll come naturally once you cross into the philly border
<bkerensa> I'm getting a Chevy Volt Klout Perk today :)
<bkerensa> they deliver the car at 11 :D
<pleia2> MarkDude: also, a must visit: http://italianmarketphilly.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [South 9th Street Italian Market - Philadelphia, PA]
<MarkDude> bkerensa, I kept telling people you would pass me towards end of year, you are doing so SOONER than I guessed
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah he is italian and sadly..... somewhere down the line the Terranovas and Canciamillas mixed :P
<MarkDude> bkerensa, - prolly kept your ancestors alive
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> the former leader of the NJ LoCo is a Terranova, they're everywhere
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> http://www.ellisisland.org/search/matchMore.asp?LNM=CANCIAMILLA&PLNM=CANCIAMILLA&first_kind=1&kind=exact&offset=0&dwpdone=1
<darthrobot> Title: [Ellis Island - FREE Port of New York Passenger Records Search]
 * MarkDude has spoke with Joe
<bkerensa> http://www.ellisisland.org/search/matchMore.asp?LNM=TERRANOVA&PLNM=TERRANOVA&first_kind=1&kind=exact&offset=0&dwpdone=1
<darthrobot> Title: [Ellis Island - FREE Port of New York Passenger Records Search]
<bkerensa> Same province of Sicily
 * MarkDude has seen the records of the boats they came from
<bkerensa> Palermo, Travia
<bkerensa> Trabia*
<MarkDude> Dont forget- Sicily had a town named Terranova
<bkerensa> I was telling my grandmother last night that since her parents came from Sicily she could easily get citizenship
<bkerensa> Her Response: Who would want to live there
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> my ex-husband's family is from the Abruzzo region, italy italian relatives would visit sometimes and always invited us over
<pleia2> never went though :(
 * MarkDude only speaks Italian with his hands
<pleia2> it's ok, they all speak english
 * MarkDude watched a few talks with my Dad last night- he noticed how much I wave my hands around
<bkerensa> MarkDude: So you know how I was telling you my family the Lima's and Canciamillas own Mortuaries well they "owned" I guess 7
<bkerensa> http://www.limacampagnamortuaries.net/locations-lima-sanjose-ca.html
<MarkDude> Italian market looks like fun place to go
<darthrobot> Title: [Locations, Lima Campagna & Alameda Mission Chapel, San Jose, CA]
<bkerensa> we still have like family plots so were guaranteed a spot :P
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude found some Terranovas in Philly- that are 3rd generation morticians
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> Makes sense- like hmmmm this other work looks risky
<bkerensa> then there is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Canciamilla
<darthrobot> Title: [Joe Canciamilla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<MarkDude> dead people happen- looks safer
<bkerensa> who was a California lawmaker
<bkerensa> thats my grandmother's brothers son
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> Interesting how these folks were on some sides in shadows- and on the other side- lawmakers, labor organizers, etc
<bkerensa> MarkDude: yeah my uncle joe (my grandmothers brother) (this guy: https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/230319_10150189392243160_8045024_n.jpg )
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [112687]
<bkerensa> he used to talk about them all the time
 * MarkDude is sure we have a few that are import/export folks, and most likely hangout in *legitimate business social clubs*
<bkerensa> He would be like "The Lima's are mobsters they are no good" :P
<pleia2> hehe
 * MarkDude never heard the *M* word much
<bkerensa> I guess at one point one of the Canciamillas went to work for the Lima's and saw something that was not good and wanted to stop working for them and was not allowed so uncle joe had to tell them to let the guy go :P
<MarkDude> they are always called *The Family*
<MarkDude> Similar to calling him  *Mr Sinatra*
<pleia2> and "uncles" who aren't uncles
<bkerensa> pleia2: or cousins that are not cousins
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> pleia2: you going to have a marching band at your wedding?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> like this https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/250165_10150189392123160_6440667_n.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [153016]
<pleia2> bkerensa: no :)
<pleia2> reminds me, one of the venues we looked at in philly was dripping with italian, and the wedding coordinator was MarkDude East
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> My cousin (real cousin) got married for like 3 weeks
<bkerensa> it was great :P
<pleia2> we passed on that one and went with a country club that offers a bit more diverse options culturally ;)
<bkerensa> nice
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: should have MarkDude officiate in the penguin suit :P
<MarkDude> bkerensa, I have already offered my Minister services
<MarkDude> They were declined
<pleia2> maybe if we had gone the elope-in-vegas route ;)
<pleia2> we have a rabbi and are doing this pretty traditionally
<MarkDude> Even tho I had great ideas- Star Wars theme, etc
<bkerensa> pleia2: a rabbi? :D do you get to do the chair dance thing?
 * MarkDude was willing to do research on that also- breaking a glass?
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> bkerensa: yes
<bkerensa> Breaking a glass and dancing on chairs sounds epic
<pleia2> it won't be an overwhelmingly jewish ceremony (I'm not converting and most of the guests aren't jewish) but we're doing a few of the key things
<MarkDude> Sorta Jewish-lite?
<bkerensa> heh
<pleia2> something like that
<MarkDude> But no shellfish or pork.
<bkerensa> Wow
<bkerensa> Larry Ellison is Jewish
<bkerensa> who knew
<pleia2> certainly no pork, the shellfish and meat+cheese is still under consideration
<pleia2> (we don't eat pork, but we eat the other stuff and the rabbi doesn't keep kosher)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Pork is overrated anyways ;p
<pleia2> I miss pepperoni and most breakfast sandwiches, but otherwise it's mostly ok
<pleia2> I always thought the meat+dairy thing was weird, until I learned the actual phrasing "don't eat meat boiled in it's mothers milk" and I understood, and started feeling a but guilty about cheeseburgers :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: so u dont eat pork at all? like not even when your on a trip?
<pleia2> bkerensa: sometimes pepperoni happens, but yeah I usually avoid it
<bkerensa> No bacon happens? :P
<pleia2> no bacon
<bkerensa> The Cheese Burger part would be hard for me to abstain from
<MarkDude> Richard went other direction last year- for Xmas- he had porkribs, and next day lobster- and just for fun I think they put milk on it
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> MarkDude: so you coming to LFNW next time?
<bkerensa> if you make it to Portland you can road trip up with the LoCo
<pleia2> I have also learned that restaurants from culturally muslim backgrounds have awesome menus, no pork :) mmm afghanistani food
 * bkerensa wishes LoCo Council would let WA merge into our loco
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> Washington went from on life support to totally quiet
<pleia2> you can work together without merging, PA used to do stuff with NJ all the time
 * MarkDude sees pole- will not use it to touch the PNW issue
<MarkDude> Unless formally asked
<bkerensa> pleia2: well the problem is no leadership in WA... there is just nobody that wants to organize at all =/
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, that happened to NJ, so PA still invites them out to things *shrug*
<pleia2> I always sent CDs over the borders too
<bkerensa> If only althara was still in WA
<pleia2> (also up to NY before they were approved)
<MarkDude> Well, if you need a Fedora dude to be lead froma  distance- I can try the same thing
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I still am wondering how you arw a Fedora dude? You were running pure Windows 7 without dual boot ;p
 * MarkDude misses being lead of a project from a bit away
 * pleia2 back2work
 * MarkDude bleeds Fedora blue
<MarkDude> Issue is Fedora has sorta sucked since F14
<MarkDude> We live so on the edge we cant even use the OS sometimes
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you should just come back to Ubuntu full time :P sure we dont have money like Shadowdaddy but we got Community ;)
 * bkerensa pops Terminator back up and hacks on documentation
<MarkDude> Well the offers have been very nice, but I have been givien task of making alocal Fedora community
<MarkDude> One sorta based on Ubuntu Oregon
<MarkDude> Since they do such tech stuff
<toddc> so why not work with azloco?????
<toddc> prod form az
<pleia2> I visited PHX but meeting up with AZ folks didn't work out the weeknd I was in town :(
<pleia2> (and I'm in San Francisco, have to take a plane to AZ :))
<akk> What kind of tech stuff does Ubuntu Or do?
<toddc> we have a Big Blue Button server that we want to use for that   http://azlocobbb.banditti.com/ in the near future it is working to share meetings speeches ect
<darthrobot> Title: [BigBlueButton -- Open Source Web Conferencing]
<pleia2> akk: they've done some pretty big (30 people or so) global jams with the local debian developers to fix bugs and things
<toddc> yes
<toddc> flash has few bugs but we do have a workaround
<pleia2> http://web.dodds.net/~vorlon/wiki/blog/Making_jam_from_bugs/
<darthrobot> Title: [Making jam from bugs]
<MarkDude> akk they do what corporate types call deliverables
<MarkDude> And a huge amount of them
<toddc> we buildt a proxmox server last week and next are planning to move BBB to team hardware vs donated VM for a permanent home
<pleia2> toddc: cool :)
<toddc> you welcome to play and I had been planning to contact CA but since the comments came up :)
<philballew> toddc, Where is az are most of the az folks?
<bkerensa> pleia2: yep were having another jam soon... everyone wants to jam so much =/
<bkerensa> so much jamming
<pleia2> I need to figure out what my september travel schedule looks like and go from there, I'd really like to do a QA jam again
<toddc> I/we run BBB  at all events  http://www.azloco.com/?q=node/28   and most are from the Phoenix area but we are starting a second ubuntu hour in Tucson next month
<darthrobot> Title: [AZ Team Calender | Ubuntu Arizona LoCo Team]
<bkerensa> QA Jam? So testing ISO's or other test cases?
<pleia2> focusing on ISOs for now
<bkerensa> toddc: nice :D
<pleia2> did one for natty: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4196
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Natty Global Jam – pleia2's blog]
<philballew> Im gonna get a Ubuntu hour release party possibly, as well as a global jam in sd. But I need to figure out what bugs to work on.
<bkerensa> Oh btw... folks please run Ubuntu Friendly on your new hardware with 12.04
<bkerensa> ;)
<toddc> we can do some hosting for Linux groups
<pleia2> bkerensa: do you know who is in charge of Friendly these days?
<pleia2> they had talked at UDS about handing it off to the QA team, but I don't know where that landed
<bkerensa> pleia2: not exactly sure but the data still gets to someone
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> maybe dpm?
<akk> bkerensa: Is there a way to run u.f. from the cmdline? https://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/ assumes you're running the default desktop and doesn't say what the app is actually named.
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Friendly | How to participate]
<bkerensa> akk: Unfortunately no its a GUI app and its called "System Testing"
<akk> bkerensa: GUI app doesn't mean you can't run it from the cmdline -- but I'd need to know what the binary is named
<akk> i.e. it's /usr/sbin/[something]
<akk> and I bet it's not /usr/sbin/System\ Testing
<akk> er, bin, not sbin
<akk> aptitude search friendly and aptitude search system | grep -i test don't give any hints either.
<philballew> friendly?
<akk> Doesn't look like it (at least, no such app is installed here and I don't see bin/friendly in apt-file search).
<MarkDude> philballew, WON for best trolling at OSCON, IMHO
<MarkDude> He took a Fedora USB drive, was gonna install Fedora on it- then put Unity on it
<pleia2> akk: checkbox-qt
<MarkDude> Rather Epic, and Fedorans were both impressed and amused
<pleia2> akk: but you're right, it should tell you that on the participate website
<akk> Cool, thanks, pleia2. I'll try installing that.
<akk> (Later, have to hit the road now)
<akk> Later all!
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://imgur.com/a/EhD0w#0 <-- My Chevy Volt
<darthrobot> Title: [Like a boss... Chevy Volt - Imgur]
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> that perk was tempting, but I live in a city so parking is a problem (not only do I not have an extra spot, no where to plug it in in our garage!
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I get another car next month too
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I get the Acura ILX next month
<pleia2> not sure what places like mine will do if electric cars catch on, currently electrical outlets in the garage are explictly prohibited in our building
<pleia2> I suppose some electrical companies will start doing a brisk retrofitting business :)
<MarkDude> That reminds me- one of the pics of bkerensa is epic- I plan on adding monocle and tophat- Like a Sir
<pleia2> it's not even like this building is old, built in 2004
<bkerensa> MarkDude: eh
<bkerensa> I dont like the plugging in bit
<bkerensa> were thinking of buying a Prius
<bkerensa> although I hear there is a new car coming out next year that gets over 100MPG
<pleia2> bkerensa: I think jono just said you have a monster ego ;)
<pleia2> (ok, not quite, but I did chuckle)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: I was poking fun because he said Klout was irrelevant last month
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> hehe
<philballew> Whats the best way to troubleshoot s hd that wont mount or show up in fdisk -l?
<philballew> I tried kicking it, but that did not work, do I figured you people might know a tool...
<pleia2> is it showing up in the bios?
<philballew> not sure. It shows up in dmesg
<philballew> and errors
<pleia2> interesting
<philballew> [1920193.884055] usb 2-2: new full-speed USB device number 11 using uhci_hcd
<philballew> [1920208.996053] usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<philballew> Ill probably see if I can format it somehow
<pleia2> are you sure it works?
<philballew> well it did 3 days ago
<philballew> I tried to call wd support, but was given software to run diagnostics with on it, but as always windows only
<bkerensa> lovely.... two helicopters pretty much constantly hovering over my house
<bkerensa> *shakes fist*
<philballew> bkerensa, take yours and join them
<philballew> good news, I called wd tech support, and they took my email and said there emailing my links to documentation, yet it came in Germen or something of that sort!
 * philballew cries 
<bkerensa> pleia2: how is warty?
<pleia2> bkerensa: looking forward to toursting in SF
<bkerensa> nice
<toddc> live dos based cd to diag western digital hard drives. Iso so you can burn to cd or usb   http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=602&sid=30&lang=en
<darthrobot> Title: [WD Support / Downloads / Legacy Internal / WD Caviar (SATA I)]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-25
<MarkDude> philballew,
<MarkDude> Just posted some pics to FB
<MarkDude> G+ is not really working right now
<philballew> I see it on my email now
<philballew> I moght have to use something other then twitter tonight
<philballew> *might
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151037335243805&set=a.10151037327838805.451775.717333804&type=3&theater
<darthrobot> Title: [Mark Terranova's Photos | Facebook]
<MarkDude> Im Phil Ballew, and I approve this
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/105095769731159704550/albums/5765497795053478017
<darthrobot> Title: [Photos - Google+]
<MarkDude> Did you see your pics in the CLS ?
<philballew> no
<philballew> I should look into tjhat more
<philballew> *that
<philballew> I am looking at the fbook ones now MarkDude
<MarkDude> Quite a few pics, I still have more
<bkerensa> pleia2: u around?
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep
<bkerensa> PM please?
<pleia2> sure
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/photos/105095769731159704550/albums/5769140764406115713
<darthrobot> Title: [Photos - Google+]
<MarkDude> Pics from OSCON pleia2 paulproteus and others are in these
 * bkerensa has some pics from pleia2 award ceremony but they are not good quality
<pleia2> I just screencaptured from the youtube video, better resolution than the released oscon photos (all copyright protected and small)
 * MarkDude was sadface at missing pleia2 's award
<akk> Was this the channel where we were talking about ubuntu-friendly and checkbox-qt yesterday?
<akk> checkbox-qt has a missing dependency: it bombs out if it doesn't have python-dateutil.
<akk> I guess I should file that as a bug in launchpad?
<akk> (also, blue against dark grey isn't a very visible color for the progress bar -- I thought it was sitting there idle until I really looked carefully)
<akk> Actually the whole UI is pretty confusing -- like what to do in the firewire test if I don't have a firewire disk to plug in.
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> and yeah, ubuntu-bug checkbox-qt
<akk> Will do -- it has a few other (minor) problems too, so I'm going to go through everything before filing.
<akk> The media card detection auto-test just sits there doing nothing if you're not running a gnome/unity/whatever desktop.
<akk> (but the SD card reader is supported just fine, so I clicked Yes manually)
<akk> And the wireless test is greek to me on a different desktop, I hope it's just testing whether wifi works in general.
<akk> I'm not sure what "do not change the automatically selected result" means since it doesn't show me the auto selected result.
<akk> Does it mean I'm supposed to press Next instead of Yes?
<jyo> lol, we're having mucking around with dnsmasq/resolvconf at work.
<philballew> nice tattoo pic on g+ bkerensa
<philballew> bkerensa, If you need to track down the other ubuntu tattoo person who lives in Portland, I have his friend on G+ so I can figure that out.
<MarkDude> FOSS tattoo party
<scientes> QAT
<scientes> *WAT
<bkerensa> wat
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-26
<DonkeyHotei> Angkor Wat?
<philballew> How would I add my current nic to be associated with my main nic and therefor get my member cloak?
<pleia2> /msg nickserv help group
<philballew> alright!
<philballew> thank you pleia2
<pleia2> so like /msg nickserv identify philipballew your-password-here
<pleia2> then /msg nickserv group
<philballew> ah, now it works!
<pleia2> there you go :)
<philballew> alright, now just gotta reconnect
<bkerensa> philballew: I would just have it on loan
<philballew> bkerensa, the car or laptop is loan?
<bkerensa> both
<bkerensa> lol
<philballew> HAHA, it seems like a nice car though
<philballew> My dell I had at oscon broke yesterday so I wont see it till the warranty people ship it back to mr
<jtatum> quiet in here :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-27
<MarkDude> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubuuuuuuuuuuuuuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<MarkDude> A bit better jtatum ?
<MarkDude> :)
<jtatum> thanks MarkDude :) I knew I could count on you
<MarkDude> Yep, one of my strengths
 * pleia2 waves
 * MarkDude heard a rumor they are making a podcast at DVLUG
<MarkDude> Whats the deal there grantbow ?
<pleia2> they released one a couple weeks ago
<pleia2> http://sharethebytes.com/shows/episode-6-questions-about-open-source-2/
<darthrobot> Title: [Share The Bytes » Episode 6 – Questions About Open Source]
<MarkDude> Right on
 * MarkDude listened to Ubuntu on air today
<MarkDude> Was a really good show, dude from Dell talked about the Sputnik, and also secure boot
<MarkDude> nhaines, great comment on Jono's post
<nhaines> MarkDude: thanks.
<bkerensa> pleia2: u did a muktware interview >.<
<pleia2> bkerensa: indeed I did
<pleia2> just so you know, you can paypal your money for sysadmin flowers to lyz@princessleia.com ;)
<scientes> syadmin flowers?
<pleia2> it's sysadmin day :)
<greg-g> pleia2: :)
<greg-g> here you go, pleia2 :
<greg-g>                  ,~.
<greg-g>                 {;@;}
<greg-g>           ,~.  ..`~' . *  ,~.
<greg-g>          {;@;}  . ,~. ** {;@;}
<greg-g>        *..`~'  * {;@;} .  `~'
<greg-g>      ,~.   .. **  `~'  ** . ,~.
<greg-g>     {;@;} * ,~.   * ... *  {;@;}
<greg-g>      `~' ..{;@;} **  ,~. .. `~'
<greg-g>       ,~. . `~'. .. {;@;}   *..  *
<greg-g>      {;@;}  .. ,~. ..`~' **   ,~.
<greg-g>       `~'. ** {;@;}  **   ** {;@;}
<greg-g>         .. * . `~'  ** ,~. ...`~'
<greg-g>          * ~~  ** ... {;@;} .
<greg-g>        .____  ~ *  ~   `~'.~____.
<greg-g>         \ \ \\  | ||| |  / / / /
<greg-g>     ____ \___\\ || | || /,/___/ ____
<greg-g>   ./___ \_____\\| |||||//______/ ___\.
<greg-g>    \____/  ,___. | | | .___,   \____/
<greg-g>           /     \,--. /`__/ \
<greg-g>          |     \_\   /_      |
<greg-g>           \ ,--, /`_'\ \    /
<greg-g>            `____/  /  \____'
<greg-g>                /  /|\  \\,
<greg-g>               (  (|||\  \ \
<greg-g>               /\  \||\\  \ \
<greg-g>               //\  \|\\)  )
<greg-g>                  )  ) \'`'
<greg-g>                 `'`'
<pleia2> thank you greg-g :)
<greg-g> least I could do ;)
<DonkeyHotei> akk: how do i convert a color image to grayscale?
<akk> (why me specifically?) Easiest way is probably Image->Mode->greyscale
<akk> though you can also use the hue-saturation dialog or lots of other methods
<DonkeyHotei> thanx, didn't see that
<DonkeyHotei> is there an integrated SANE frontend?
<akk> There's the xsane plug-in -- not sure if that's what you're asking. It's what I use for scanning.
<DonkeyHotei> which menu is that in?
<DonkeyHotei> nvm, found it
<scientes> greg-g, wow! i'm amazed that even worked with my sans font
<greg-g> scientes: searching for ascii bouquet worked :)
 * greg-g didn't make that
<scientes>                 ...:::::::...        ...:::::::...
<scientes>              .:::::::::::::::::. .::::::::::::::::::.
<scientes>           .::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.
<scientes>         .:::::::::::::::::::'.-=.-~, ':::::::::::::::::::.
<scientes>       .:::::::::::::::::::' /{,_;--'},'::::::::::::::::::::.
<scientes>      .:::::::::::::::::::: |  .=~`|//| :::::::::::::::::::::.
<scientes>     .::::::::::::::::::::: | /   ; \ | :::' __, '::::::::::::.
<scientes>    .:::::::::::::::::::::' ||    | | | :' .' \/\  ::::::::::::.
<scientes>   .:::::::::::::::::::::: |\|    | | |\  / \ /_|  :::::::::::::.
<scientes>   ::::::::::::::::::::::. \ |  | /|'/ / | \ /_ |  ::::::::::::::
<scientes>   ::::::::::::::' ,_ '::: `\ \/|/ / /`.: \ /__/  :::::::::::::::
<scientes>   :::::::::::::  /\/`'. ':. `\ `./.'/\ : /.--' .::::::::::::::::
<scientes>   :::::::::::::  |_\ / \  ::. '. ,/|\/| //  ''''':::::::::::::::
<scientes>   :::::::::::::  | _\ / | .::  | | \ \///  .""'-.  :::::::::::::
<scientes>   ::::::::::::::  \__\ / .: .'/| |  `)`/__//_/_/_\  ::::::::::::
<scientes>   '::::::::::::::  '--.\ : /\/_| |} /.---. \ \ \ /  :::::::::::'
<scientes>    '::::::::::::''     \\ |\/_/| | //`  . `'...-'  :::::::::::'
<scientes>     ::::::::::  .-""'.  \\\/ /{| |//  .:::::....::::::::::::::
<scientes>      ':::::::  /_\_\_\\__\`(`  | '/  :::::::::::::::::::::::'
<scientes>       '::::::  \ / / / .---.\  | |  :::::::::::::::::::::::'
<scientes>        '::::::. '-..,'` .:.`\\ | |} ::::::::::::::::::::::'
<scientes>          '::::::......:jgs:: \\| |  ::::::::::::::::::::'
<scientes>           ':::::::::::::::::: \` |  ::::::::::::::::::'
<scientes>             '::::::::::::::::  | |  ::::::::::::::::'
<scientes>               ':::::::::::::: {| |  ::::::::::::::'
<scientes>                 '::::::::::::  | |  ::::::::::::'
<scientes>                   '::::::::::  | |  ::::::::::'
<scientes>                     '::::::::  | |} ::::::::'
<scientes>                       '::::::  | |  ::::::'
<scientes>                        ':::::. |/  ::::::'
<scientes>                          ':::.....:::::'
<scientes>                            ':::::::::'
<scientes>                              ':::::'
<scientes>                                ':'
<scientes> oh damn that one even has a watermark!
<greg-g> haha
<pleia2> thank you scientes!
<bkerensa>      \\            //           \\
<bkerensa>         lo> <<       <o\          <*l    //
<bkerensa>         ll             \\          ll   <*l
<bkerensa>         llama~         llama~  ^amall    ll
<bkerensa>         || ||          \\ \\    || ||    llama~
<bkerensa>         '' ''           '' ''   '' ''    // //
<bkerensa>                                         '' ''
<bkerensa>         \\        //           \\
<bkerensa>         l'>       \'>     >>> <-l    //
<bkerensa>         ll         \\          ll   <-l
<bkerensa>         llama~     llama~  ^amall    ll
<bkerensa>         || ||      \\ \\    || ||    llama~
<bkerensa>         '' ''       '' ''   '' ''    zz zz
<pleia2> hehe, llamas
<bkerensa> ╭━━━━━━━━━╮╭┓......┏╮
<bkerensa> ┃┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┃┃╰╮╭╯┃
<bkerensa> ┃┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┈┃╰━┓┏━╯
<bkerensa> ┃┈┈┈┈┈-●┈┈┈╰━━╯┃
<bkerensa> ┣━━━━━━╯┈┈┈┈┈┈┃
<bkerensa> ╰━━━━━━━━━━━━━
<jyo> jtatum: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-default-browser.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Setting the default browser when update-alternatives fails (Shallow Thoughts)]
<jyo> i.e. akk actually knows update-alternatives syntax.
<akk> I actually don't, had to muddle it out and be helped by pleia2 and maco :)
<akk> and the syntax didn't seem to work anyway, as it turned out.
<jtatum> we were trying to list all the alternatives last night
<jtatum> i poked at that dumb command for a while before giving up and ls -l /etc/alternatives
<jtatum> haha, awesome. you touch them directly too :)
<akk> Yeah, that worked a lot better than the command.
<jtatum> get-selections, eh? i was trying variations on --list —all
<akk> It took me a long time to figure out --get-selections was what I needed.
<akk> The man page is ... poor (choosing a more polite word than my first inclination).
<jtatum> What a table-flippingly bad command
<jtatum> the most complicated thing i tried to do with it before was change editor. i guess it was okay at that.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-28
<philballew> What are ways to make my terminal more functional and have more features. I installed bayobu, but was not sure if other things as well might be worth looking at
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-29
<darkblue_b> hi all - anyone care to advise on a dist-upgrade?
<darkblue_b> I had an 11.10 on a remote server, and I decided to give it a try
<darkblue_b> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get autoclean;reboot
<darkblue_b> apt-get update;
<darkblue_b> no dist-upgrade yet.. now I notice that my /etc/apt/sources.list shows precise.. I dont think that was there before
<darkblue_b> apt-get update returns a whole bunch of "something wicked" msgs with an obviously defective URL
<darkblue_b> though it did do something that worked, and apt-get autoclean works ok
<darkblue_b> I was about to do the  apt-get dist-upgrade anyway.. but now I got
<darkblue_b> .. WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<darkblue_b>   linux-image-3.2.0-27-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-27 linux-headers-3.2.0-27-generic linux-headers-server
<darkblue_b>   linux-server linux-image-server
<darkblue_b> so the new kernal isnt authenticated.. I am not that great with repo keys and all
<pleia2> "dist-upgrade" doesn't mean it's upgrading you to the next version, it's just downloading updates to your current version, so at some point you must have told your sources.list to change to precise
<darkblue_b> should I be very concerned ?
<darkblue_b> pleia2: ok, I am listening
<pleia2> you can use dist-upgrade to go to the next version, but in ubuntu if you're doing a command line upgrade you really want to use "sudo do-release-upgrade" since that catches things that just changing your sources and dist-upgrading may miss
<darkblue_b> ah oh
<darkblue_b> that sounds familiar - thx for that
<pleia2> but if you've already updated a bunch of stuff to precise, it's too late ;)
<darkblue_b> hah - its actually a very side server.. not essential .. so no panic
<darkblue_b> so perhaps I will do this   do-release-upgrade
<pleia2> you probably want to install (or update) the ubuntu-keyring package
<darkblue_b> ah
<darkblue_b> "ubuntu-keyring is already the newest version.'
<darkblue_b> good thought though
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> 3.2.0-27 is the current kernel in precise, odd that it wouldn't be validating
<darkblue_b> odd - this is precise already !
<darkblue_b> I am either forgetting that I did that, or I lost track of something :-)
<pleia2> :)
<darkblue_b> hmm so actaully I have a 12.04 and I just did the upgrade
<darkblue_b> just this linux kernal missing auth
<pleia2> seems like
<darkblue_b> yeah - thx for your patience
<pleia2> I need to run to dinner, good luck :)
<darkblue_b> cheers pleia2
<darkblue_b> sudo apt-get install members ## WARNING the following cannot be authenticated.. argh!
<darkblue_b> I dont get how to get new keys for this
<darkblue_b> :-(
<darkblue_b> sudo apt-get source members
<darkblue_b> ERR Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<darkblue_b> something is not right
<darkblue_b> why is there an http at the end
<darkblue_b> and..
<darkblue_b> wget: unable to resolve host address `us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<darkblue_b> ugh - that address exists.. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/members
<darthrobot> [R: us.archive.ubuntu.com] Title: [Index of /ubuntu/pool/universe/m/members]
<darkblue_b> d d d dang
<darkblue_b> bad dns
<darkblue_b> betcha
<darkblue_b> 12.04   dns nameservers .. uuurgh
<darkblue_b> adding line.. lalala
 * darkblue_b tries to be cheery when faced with annoying minutia
<darkblue_b> sorry for the noise everyone.. hopefully done soon
<dbb> hi all - just to share back what I learned from yesterdays update.. it was the lack of dns-nameserver entry in /etc/netwrok/interfaces that caused the apt repo lookups to fail, and after they failed, the "could not authenticate" msgs for individual packages were persistant
<dbb> so, by adding the dns entry, then apt-get update, then upgrade, then indivudual new packages, things now work as expected
<dbb> my last mystery is why this IP address isnt shpwing up from the outside but does from the same IP block, but I dont expect help with that :-)
<dbb> the 12.04 upgrade however, thats probably something to have in the back somewhere for random people like me :-)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-22
<troyready> Anyone ordered their Ubuntu Edge yet?
<akk> I'll happy help beta-test if somebody wants to give me one. :)
<Obi1> ghello
<Obi1> any one here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-23
<Torikun_> Minecraft anyone?
<Torikun> yo
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-25
<troyready> Anyone else join on the Edge crowd-funding campaign?
<nhaines> troyready: exciting, isn't it?  I think they're actually going to make their fundraising goal.
<troyready> Yeah, I'm super jazzed
<troyready> Hoping I can stop carrying around a laptop next year
<troyready> I'm kind of skeptical whether or not they'll make it, but I do really hope they do
<troyready> I think it was the right answer, but I was sad to see in Shuttleworth's AMA today that he doesn't intend to make up the funding goal if it doesn't make it
<nhaines> I hope he'd toss in the last $2000 or something, but outside of that I think the huge calls for him to just find the entire thing himself pretty crass.
<nhaines> I have a Galaxy Nexus, so I already get Ubuntu for it.  No convergence, though.  :(  But there will be more Ubuntu phones.
<troyready> True that
<troyready> nhaines, have you switched to Ubuntu on the GN full time?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-26
<nhaines> troyready: Nope!  As long as there's no Google Maps/Navigation then I can't switch.
<grantbow> nhaines: do newer builds now allow power off without a usb cable and a terminal?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-28
<MichaelPaoli> And yes, the BerkeleyLUG meeting is in progress http://www.berkeleylug.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-21
<nhaines> Good grief, these french fries are salty!
<nhaines> Wienerschnitzel has $0.61 mustard, kraut, and chili dogs today.
<DonkeyHotei> McD's fries are saltier
<nhaines> Oh no they're not.
<nhaines> These fries are made wrong.
<DonkeyHotei> then they have uniqueness points
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-23
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<philipballew> Roguehorse, hello
<Roguehorse> How is your morning going so far?
<philipballew> Roguehorse, so far so good. Just sweating away the summer working on life. yourself?
<Roguehorse> Right now setting up an Ubuntu server in KVM ... otherwise waiting to hear back from a job lead and kicking around in Dice + homework of course
<philipballew> Roguehorse, oh awesome! homework is a pain though...
<grantbow> I used to feel the same thing about homework.
<Roguehorse> The homework aspect isn't so bad ... sometimes it's just hard getting into the material. Right now we're finishing off HIstory from 1945
<Roguehorse> The only part about History that I don't appreciate is it mainly focuses on politics
<Roguehorse> Now, if they could focus History into segments such as political, industrial, technical and such then sure, I'd love to study the dev technology ... but it has to be generalized
<philipballew> Roguehorse, the goverment writes history.
 * ianorlin doesn't like revisionist history and then ended up thinking of version control
<pleia2> philipballew: long time no see :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-24
<philipballew> pleia2, yeah, was traveling for a little while. Expect me back with a vengeance ready to do whatever. Did you make it to oscon this year?
 * philipballew always assumes pleia2 is in a foreign country at all times.
 * ianorlin hasn't been to a foriegn country
<philipballew> ianorlin, Tijuana Mexico has a nice free software day conference that is worth going to.
<philipballew> if you wanna leave the country easily
 * ianorlin would have to get a passport
<philipballew>  ianorlin they always let you cross back into the states. Just be prepared to get yelled at and insulted.
<nhaines> TIL I learned that Taco Bell taco supreme tacos don't reheat in the microwave.
<nhaines> Of course, if I'd known they were supreme tacos I wouldn't have put them in.
<philballew> nhaines, I would think something that claims to be supreme would be able to handle itself inside of a microwave.
<nhaines> Sour cream disagrees.
<nhaines> Although the melty cheese almost made up for the warm sour cream.
<pleia2> philballew: no oscon this year, had to schedule a surgery (tomorrow!) so I had to skip something
 * ianorlin hopes the surgery goes well
<philballew> pleia2, what type of surgery or when is it?
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<grantbow> has anyone got a samsung XE303C12 or the newer arm one booting ubuntu?
<grantbow> Samsing Chromebook
<grantbow> Samsung Chromebook
<blitz> there's an arm version of ubuntu now?
<nhaines> blitz: for at least 5 years.
<blitz> hmm, I remember there were issues when the raspberry pi was first release. mustve been driver specific then eh
<nhaines> Ubuntu dropped support for ARMv6 and below.
<nhaines> Although Ubuntu can still be easily compiled for the Pi.  I think Alan Pope kickstarted a build service just for that.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-25
<nhaines> Well, Ubuntu 14.04.1 is out.
<philipballew> nhaines, Might update some servers now.
<grantbow> yeah, I think the raspberry pi was an armv5
<grantbow> oops, it's an armv6 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_pi
<darthrobot> Title: [Raspberry Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<grantbow> and ubuntu dropped v6 in 2009
<grantbow> the Samsung Exynos is an armv7 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exynos
<darthrobot> Title: [Exynos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<grantbow> I put mine in developer mode and partitioned and got the boot loader installed but it's a strange command line on each side to switch it from bootimg one OS to another so I haven't used the Ubuntu partition much at all
<grantbow> I've had mine quite awhile and I love the light weight and long battery life. I see a lot of them carried by high school students in my area.
<grantbow> most chromebooks have gone intel which makes me sad
<rww> We're probably going with Samsung Chromebooks at work for some stuff
<rww> haven't made the final decision yet though
<MarkDude> OSCON effin' rocks
<MarkDude> philipballew, Are you in Antarctica now- hanging out with the penguins?
<philipballew>  MarkDude got back from South America last week. Now I am in Auburn CA waisting my life away.
<philipballew> Auburn CA is the reason SF is a big city.
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude is in PNW now
<MarkDude> Mostly doing remodel/painting fun
<MarkDude> Altho now Im doing mathery with numbers, graphs. Quite different than my manual labor ventures XD
 * MarkDude won the OSCON Poker tourney. Got a Chromebook 3- looks like it will run Ub untu nicely
<philipballew> MarkDude, how long you gonna be in Portland?
<MarkDude> maybe another week
<MarkDude> Until the extradition treaty get worked out XD
<MarkDude> After I get my contract stuff done, and a house or 3
<philipballew> living the life I see.
 * MarkDude will be in Napa in a few week
<MarkDude> Well sorta- like doing techery for a few days- then work in hot sun, do some metrics,
<philipballew> I will be in napa soon myself for a week in the first of August probably. I'll hit you up if I am.
<philipballew> Napa is hella boring.
<MarkDude> Cool- my gf would be cool with it
<MarkDude> You met Ana banana and Eric?
<MarkDude> They have a new house there. Wanna do some wine tasting ?
 * MarkDude has free hookup likely
<philipballew> MarkDude, sure. I'll be pulling a you and crashing at my grandmas.
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude has not been there that often. Mostly doing stuff so she has more independence. Got the drip irrigation thing rolling. Hopefully the garden rocks when I get back
<MarkDude> For like 2 days
 * MarkDude is either moving with gf to SF or Walnut Creek
<MarkDude> September- October
<MarkDude> So its cool if we stop by Gma Ballews for some cookies and kittey cat time?
 * MarkDude was wondering a few things about your trip to almost Antartica
<MarkDude> Did you see any monkeys?
<MarkDude> Eat steak with vaqueros? And how many tattoos did you get?
<MarkDude> Any climbing of Pyramids? Palm trees? What were your favorite new words you learned?
<philipballew> Hum, My Mexican spanish was not so well likes there MarkDude for instance. I ate a lit of food and also I drank a lot of beer.
<philipballew> liked...
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Nixe was trying to explain that sorta thing to a Swede last night at Jupiter Hotel
<MarkDude> And YES she said- its VERY different than the language from Spain
<MarkDude> Dubs and I did not know she was coming her til like Tue
<philipballew> What made her come?
<philipballew> Does she still do the videos?
 * philipballew should go on youtube more
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> She is doing ok with Patreon now
<MarkDude> She knows some decent Tagalog
 * MarkDude was impressed
<MarkDude> Not sure why she came- its was cool tho
<MarkDude> We had fun at Mozilla party. Ben kicked some ass on it. He was at OSCON and organizing the party. They had airbrush tats
<MarkDude> He got the fox (with the flame shooting out of its butt) on his other arm
<MarkDude> Damn, he's not in this channel- will have to share log of this with him later
<MarkDude> Anyway, Ben was rockin' Ubuntu on one arm- FF logo on other. Will post pics later
<MarkDude> Jono introduced me as "The Honey Boo Boo of Open Source" XD
<MarkDude> At a party. Thats effin awesome. It will make for a great hashtag- alotho it take up most of a tweet
<MarkDude> So /me assumes it's a no on the monkeys thing? Pyramids?
<MarkDude> Are you doing a post or few on your reflection on being back?
<MarkDude> All AuBurned out
<philipballew> MarkDude, probably will post noting. I prefer to keep my whereabouts at any moment on the dl.
<philipballew> I leave the country probably 5-7 times a year these days.
<MarkDude> Well, *after* you have eaten your peyote with a Medicine Man in area 51- THEN you post about it
<philipballew> well unless going to Mexico counts, than probably 40ish.
<philipballew> MarkDude, I was in cities with millions of people.
<MarkDude> Technically it does count
<philipballew> I had starbucks several days for instance.
<philipballew> Technically.
<MarkDude> Well, where most of us in Cali are NOW, were not for Santa Ana - would STILL be Mexico ;)
<philipballew> Remember the Alamo!
<MarkDude> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iJMOBcPQyg
<darthrobot> Title: [Molotov - Frijolero - YouTube]
 * MarkDude thinks I maybe should have shared that in #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic 
<MarkDude> NSFW due to language - mostly Mexican Spanish- altho English too XD
<MarkDude> Do you use a fake name at Starbucks? Like Carlos Danger, Björn, or Floyd or sumthin whilst there?
 * philipballew sends MarkDude a pm
 * MarkDude prefers the name Dude, altho EVERYONE at store knows its me when they say it
 * MarkDude asked Tim Oreilly about Diversity in Tech, his answer was pretty cool. I recorded it.
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<Roguehorse> Does anyone else like to watch Security Now on Twit with Steve Gibson?
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> Can't say I've ever seen it.
<Roguehorse> Aw dude, it's a really great shoiw
<Roguehorse> http://twit.tv/show/security-now/465
<darthrobot> Title: [Security Now 465 | TWiT.TV]
<Roguehorse> and
<Roguehorse> https://www.grc.com/intro.htm
<darthrobot> Title: [Home of Gibson Research Corporation]
<Roguehorse> I do an RSS to the podcast for Security Now and a few others from Twit
<Roguehorse> last night I was watching the second part of the Certificate Revocation
<Roguehorse> only to find out Chrome doesn't manage it!
<Roguehorse> https://www.grc.com/revocation/crlsets.htm
<darthrobot> Title: [GRC's | Chrome's CRLSet Effectiveness Evaluation]
<Roguehorse> brb
<nhaines> I'm already at capacity for podcasts at the moment, due to lack of commute. :)
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<Roguehorse> I have a bunch I bring in through TBird
<Roguehorse> I cruze through them and pick out the stuff I think is interesting
<nhaines> I use my phone, although I have a couple in Rhythmbox.  They're good for KSP background noise.  Also probably Euro Truck Simulator 2 if I ever get back to that.
<nhaines> Although listening to streamed radio feeds for the country I was in was actually pretty incredible.
<Roguehorse> What is that?
<nhaines> Kerbal Space Program is a rocketry simulator.  It's literally rocket science.  Also lots of explosions.
<nhaines> Euro Truck Simulator 2 is a big rig truck simulator where you haul trailers across Europe.  I bought it ironically but it's actually really cathartic.
<nhaines> Also I hunted down a force feedback USB wheel and pedals used for only $10 or $12.
<Roguehorse> Eh.....I just don't get into games anymore
<nhaines> Both run natively on Linux.
<Roguehorse> I had the wheel for a while back when I had an XBox
<nhaines> Well, one's a rocketry sim and one's a driving sim.  So... :)
<Roguehorse> or wait? Oh, sorry, that was with the PS2
<Roguehorse> for Gran Tourismo
<nhaines> I didn't ever expect to have a wheel.  Although I could see getting a flight yoke if I felt there was a decent flight sim worth my time.
<Roguehorse> I think once I started getting back into programming, I lost interest in games...I think it's the "puzzle" effect programming has on me
<nhaines> I liked Portal 2 for the puzzles.  KSP is real world hard.  It's literally rocket science.
<nhaines> After a week or two I could land on the moon, but it took six months before I could rendezvous and dock.  Of course, now I can do it any time.
<Roguehorse> I'm in the midst of writing a PerlTk program that stores user names and passwords to MySQL
<Roguehorse> It's more of a learning experiment than anything else
<Roguehorse> It could also be done in Java, but I think Java is a PITA
<Roguehorse> I like Perl better
 * nhaines sticks with Python. :D
<Roguehorse> LOL! Yes, Python is very popular these days ... and it's good. I went through some rounds of it at code.he.net
<Roguehorse> Ruby looks fun too ... I will have to play with that here in the near future as well
<Roguehorse> But that's what I do for kicks, write little programs like that
<nhaines> It's fun.  :)
<Roguehorse> They are!
<Roguehorse> I also want to start playing around with Perl CGI scripts so I had to tweak my Apache to get that running
<Roguehorse> I ended up going farther than expected and ended up moving into VirtualHosts modifying the .conf files
<nhaines> Doesn't take much to end up with some fun little website test beds.  :)
<Roguehorse> All these years of running Apache and it just never occured to me to do that, I just used it as default because I'm running from one IP
<Roguehorse> I just always dumped all my dir in /var/www as set by default without ever thinking about directing to something else
<Roguehorse> Now I can get to /var/www and /srv/www and run sites or CGI from both
<Roguehorse> and since I use rsync for backups I symlink from a dir under /home to either of those locations then not have to sudo in anymore
<Roguehorse> rsync and preserve symlinks and it's all good - much better than what I was doing before sudo into /var/www for everything
<nhaines> Sounds good to me!  Just remember you can throw it all in a virtual maching or LXC too.  :)
<nhaines> akk: good morning!
<akk> hi nhaines!
<nhaines> akk: had to do some text effects in GIMP last night.  I wish I had had your book around!
<nhaines> Text layer, dupe, expand layer to image size, select by color, grow 5px, feather 3px, fill selection, select none, move layer down one.
<nhaines> Text outlines are literally the only thing I miss about Photoshop.
<nhaines> Okay, maybe also effect layers.  ;)
<akk> You can to text to path, then do things with the path, but it means a bunch of extra steps.
<akk> Eventually gimp will have "non-destructive operations" which will have a similar effect to effect/adjustment layers.
<akk> But not in 2.10, alas.
<akk> So it'll be years.
<nhaines> Aww.
<nhaines> I'll just be happy when their 32-bit colorspace engine is default so I can stop listening to a certain OCLUG member complain about it on the mailing list.
<akk> Grow, feather, fill, sounds a bit like a drop shadow. Did you try fiddling with drop shadow params?
<nhaines> Nope, it was a colored text border.
<akk> Yeah, I don't care a whit about 32-bit color but I'm sure looking forward to not hearing complaints any more.
<nhaines> And yes, I did peek at drop shadow, but no didn't change the defaults.
<nhaines> So maybe I'll do that next time.  Otherwise I eventually have to learn to create actions.
<akk> I've found myself doing various blur/fill combinations before remembering that in drop shadow you can change offset to 0 and color to anything.
<nhaines> Yeah, I didn't even realize what you were saying until 5 seconds after I typed my comment.  :)
<nhaines> So that's much appreciated.  I'll know for sure next week.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-26
<grantbow> welcome from Caffe La Scala in Walnut Creek - dvlug.org
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-27
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67 noon-3p @ Bobby G's today.  I also [k]ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS & other ISOs: http://www.wiki.balug.org/wiki/doku.php?id=balug:cds_and_images_etc
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<darthrobot`> Title: [balug:cds_and_images_etc [BALUG Wiki]]
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67 noon-3p @ Bobby G's today ... yes, we're here.  :-)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-20
<Nairwolf> Hi
<nhaines> Hi!
<Nairwolf> I'm new here, and in California
<Nairwolf> I would like to know if there is Ubuntu user meeting near from San Francisco ?
<Nairwolf> There are some HackerSpace in the area ?
<DonkeyHotei> there is an Ubuntu Hour in sf, and several hackerspaces around, including noisebridge, sudoroom, hackerdojo, and techshop
<Nairwolf> Oooh, thank you ;)
<Nairwolf> I will look where it is
<Nairwolf> I didn't know what is an Ubuntu Hour, thank you ;) That's look nice !
<nhaines> Nairwolf: Ubuntu Hour is nice because it's just a quick way to meet people and chat about Ubuntu. :)
<Nairwolf> indeed ;)
<Nairwolf> when is the next meeting ?
<Nairwolf> I saw this page : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3099-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<Nairwolf> The next Ubuntu Hour is 9th August ?
<nhaines> That sounds right.
<Nairwolf> ok, I hope I will not forget it ;)
<nhaines> It's a regular event.  :)
<Nairwolf> indeed
<nhaines> The IRC channel is pretty quiet but you're welcome to idle in here.  And you've already found the mailing list.  :)
<Nairwolf> Thank you ;)
<Nairwolf> If you have ever gone in another country, it's sometimes difficult to meet other people. As I'm here to learn a lot things (english, but also technical stuff), I think it could be great to meet some techies guy in hackerspace or ubuntu meeting.
<nhaines> Yes, I've been to Germany and it's a little tricky at first.  Luckily, the Ubuntu family is worldwide!
<Nairwolf> Yes, that's what I think ;)
<Nairwolf> Do you contribute to Ubuntu, nhaines ? Or are you an user ?
<ianorlin> hi Nairwolf
<Nairwolf> hi ianorlin ;) I didn't know that you were here ;)
<ianorlin> well mentally it is a bit hard as it too hot and humid
<nhaines> Nairwolf: I'm one of the leaders of the California Team, and I am on the LoCo Council, and I sometimes give presentations.  :)
<Nairwolf> that's great nhaines ;) So you're a manager guy, that's right ?
<ianorlin> hmm I think I may take laptop outside as it isn't as hot
<nhaines> Well, I've ended up doing a lot of that.  Mostly I prefer to be a writer and a public speaker.  :)
<Nairwolf> I don't feel it's too hot, here.. It's windy, so it's okay for me. I thought it was hotter in California ^^
<philipballew> Nairwolf, where in the state do you live?
<Nairwolf> okay, that's great also nhaines
<Nairwolf> phillipballew : I'm from France. In the south. It's almost the same weather during the summer
<philipballew> Nairwolf, are you the person I just emailed?
<Nairwolf> In august there is often storms, in the south of France, with rain. I don't know here.
<Nairwolf> Yes, it's me
<philipballew> Nairwolf, ah, cool, It is raining here currently
<ianorlin> althuogh I am close to the beach and don't have air condictigng
<Nairwolf> here ? Where are you living ? Here, at Fremont it's not raining
<nhaines> We're all in Southern California, although all pretty far from each other at that.  :)
<philipballew> nhaines, lake forest is like an hour and a half from san diego id say right?
<nhaines> Thereabouts, usually.
<philipballew> nhaines, I am in San Diego.
<nhaines> I know.  :)
<philipballew> shoot, sorry nhaines I meant to type Nairwolf
<nhaines> Oh, haha.
<philipballew> nhaines,  is actually the only person here cool enough to visit me here.
<philipballew> Nairwolf, southern california is worth a trip though.
<Nairwolf> San Diego ! California (and America) is so huge...
<Nairwolf> Yeah, I would like to do it (trip to southern california), but as I don't have car, and I work during the week. It would be during a week-end
<philipballew> Nairwolf, San Diego is massive. it is has parts of the city that are close to 30 miles apart
<Nairwolf> Maybe later
<ianorlin> Nairwolf: space is biiger
<philipballew> Nairwolf, We do have airplanes here
<philipballew> Southwest is pretty cheap
 * ianorlin has still never been on an airplane
<Nairwolf> the flight to go to the south ?
<Nairwolf> Yes, I should do it ;)
<Nairwolf> Firstly, I have to discover more the SF bay
<Nairwolf> It's also so huge
<Nairwolf> More than I thought ^^
<philipballew> I flew to sacramento not long ago for 80 each way iirc.
<philipballew> the bay is pretty big.
<philipballew> go to Tahoe, and Yosemite as well.
<Nairwolf> Yes, I would like to go to Yosemite
<philipballew> Nairwolf, I think greyhound or Amtrack goes there.
<Nairwolf> This week I hope meet some rock climber. I hope that someone could pick me up to climb in the Yosemite Park
<Nairwolf> what is that ?
<ianorlin> not laws ?
<philipballew> Nairwolf, grayhound is the bus and amtrack is the train
<Nairwolf> ah, bus and train
<ianorlin> LA public transportation really does not go to torrance well at all
<Nairwolf> I'll see. Next week-end, I should go to Santa Clara
<philipballew> If you go to Tahoe, Rano is not really worth to much, but if you are cash strapped, it is a cheap place to stay
<philipballew> Nairwolf, go to the redwoods to, and Santa Cruz.
<philipballew> also Napa is great
<Nairwolf> Ah ah ;) So much place to visit ! That's great !
<Nairwolf> I'm noting all of this place ;)
<philipballew> Nairwolf, yeah. that seems pretty cool.
<nhaines> Nairwolf: well, it's not going anywhere!  Unless it keeps raining and we slide into the sea.
<philipballew> nhaines, have you had rain this weekend?
<Nairwolf> what are you saying nhaines ?
<nhaines> Just Friday and today.  But tons today!
<ianorlin> nhaines: yes same
<Nairwolf> I will not have time to do geeks stuff ^^
<nhaines> But on the bright side you would have lots of time to enjoy the beach.
<nhaines> Although Friday's thunderstorm was glorious!
<Nairwolf> where are you living nhaines and ianorlin ? If it's not too private..
<philipballew> nhaines, The thunder was scary here on the beach
<nhaines> Nairwolf: I live in Orange County.  It's hafway between Los Angeles and San Diego.
<philipballew> As a San Diego resident, I am taught to hate LA
<nhaines> philipballew: at the time I was just waiting for a call from my publisher and reading, so it was kind of nice.
<Nairwolf> ok, thank you
<Nairwolf> LA and SD don't like themselves ?
<philipballew> nhaines, it woke me up at 630 am sadly.
<Nairwolf> there is rivalry ?
<philipballew> thankfully it stopped by the time I had to get outside to cross the border
<philipballew> Nairwolf, not really revelry.
<nhaines> Ah, it was closer to 8am hee I think.
<philipballew> I think people in southern california are all passionate about their respective cities.
<Nairwolf> It's ovious
<Nairwolf> it means that there are great cities, if everybody are proud of them ;)
<ianorlin> Torrance
<philipballew> Nairwolf, Unless you are from Bakersfield amiright!!!
 * philipballew lets himself out
<ianorlin> which is in LA but southewest
<nhaines> There's a lot of diversity everywhere.
<nhaines> And best of all, the weather changes every week!
<Nairwolf> ianorlin : Also in the south !
<Nairwolf> there is nobody in the SF Bay ?
<ianorlin> there are they just aren't typing right now
<nhaines> There are a few people, but it's late on a Sunday, so many have gone to bed probably.
<nhaines> You'll definitely meet some at Ubuntu Hour!
<Nairwolf> Yes, I hope ;)
<Nairwolf> Do you know meetup ? I didn't know this website. I will try to go to some IT meeting this week. And maybe in the hackerdojo this friday.
<Nairwolf> That would be great ;)
<nhaines> I know Meetup but I generally hate it. :)
<Nairwolf> why ?
<nhaines> There's nothing wrong with it.  I just find it a bit messy.
<Nairwolf> yes, I have this feeling too
<Nairwolf> But I don't know yet, I'll see
<Nairwolf> It's not very famous in France
<nhaines> Yeah, it's quite popular around here.  If you learn to use it you'll probably find some nice events.  :)
<Nairwolf> Yes
<Nairwolf> Firstly, I join a several meetup groups. I'll see what they ask and what they organize
<Nairwolf> But sometimes it's great to meet non-IT people
<nhaines> Yeah, and Meetup is great for that too.
<Nairwolf> no, I wanted to say "It's easier". Because, usually, you can meet IT people on IRC, or with mailing-list. But, for non-IT people, they're not used to do that. I'm a climber and I would like to meet some climbers too ;)
<nhaines> Oh yes, I understand it's great for that.  :)
<nhaines> Have you seen the Ubuntu phone yet?
<Nairwolf> no, but that's look really great ;)
<Nairwolf> I have a Firefox OS, it's great too, but I think that the Ubuntu phone would be better
<nhaines> I only used Firefox OS for about 5 minutes, but Ubuntu really impresses me on phones.  :)
<Nairwolf> do you have one ?
<Nairwolf> what is great with Firefox OS is it use only web technologies. But there are some advantages and also some defaults.
<nhaines> I have a Nexus 5 that's not supported but works great, and also a Nexus 7!
<Nairwolf> But, i'm afraid that Mozilla stop the development of Firefox OS
<Nairwolf> or it's slower
<nhaines> A phone is a lot of work!
<Nairwolf> nice ;)
<Nairwolf> The bad thing for me is I have a cheap phone, so it's not really fast, and it has a bad camera
<Nairwolf> also bad speaker I suppose....
<Nairwolf> but that was great for me. I didn't want to spend so much money on a phone
<nhaines> Yes, that makes sense too.  :)
<nhaines> I'm ready to use my tablet to run desktop applications.
<Nairwolf> Yeah, this is really cool !!
<ianorlin> I mean convegence will be awesome if you could in a hotel room bed play music on the tv in hotel room from a tablet laying in bed
<Nairwolf> but, for the ubuntu phone, there is a specific language to develop apps ? How does it work ?
<nhaines> You can use QML and C++, Javascript, or Go.
<Nairwolf> ooh
<Nairwolf> it's different from Android which you need to use the java api
<Nairwolf> do you know this ? https://libreplanet.org/wiki/Main_Page
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Error reading title]
<nhaines> I've never heard of it!
<Nairwolf> okay, I've seen that on meetup
<Nairwolf> okay, thank you guys for your advices ;) I'm leaving. I should spend time here now ;)
<Nairwolf> See you soon
<nhaines> Haha, it was great to meet you!
<nhaines> Take care and see you soon!
<Nairwolf> it was great too ;)
<Roguehorse2> I wonder if I got sick from one of my students?
<Nairwolf> Hi
<blitz> probably - children are germ factories
<Roguehorse2> it's just irony ... 12 yeaars of remission and I teach one class and have a major relapse...cant help but put 1 + 1
<paulproteus> Thu August 6, Mountain View, CA: First South Bay Sandstorm meetup! http://www.meetup.com/Sandstorm-SF-Bay-Area/events/223144969/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<paulproteus> http://localhost/
<paulproteus> http://local.sandstorm.io/
<darthrobot> Title: [i has 5 cat]
<paulproteus> Ooh yay I can read localhost this way : P
<paulproteus> Ahem.
<paulproteus> http://localhost.uu.net:631/
<darthrobot> Error opening URL: [Errno 111] Connection refused
<paulproteus> Aw, no CUPS.
<paulproteus> Sorry, I'll stop now.
<paulproteus> Anyway if there are people based in the South Bay, or willing to travel there, who want to learn about how a web app package manager named Sandstorm works & how it could have a big impact on making open source web apps more widely-used, I'd love to see you at this event.
<ianorlin> or you can use /etc/hosts and then do something like ssh @carne-asada
<paulproteus> http://www.bishopfox.com/blog/2015/04/vulnerable-by-design-understanding-server-side-request-forgery/ is what I'm trying to do here, fwiw.
<darthrobot> Title: [Vulnerable by Design: Understanding Server-Side Request Forgery - Bishop Fox]
<Roguehorse2> they are germ pools...I tell ya
<Nairwolf> hi paulproteus ;)
<Nairwolf> I should be there ;)
<paulproteus> Nairwolf: Awesome! Why the wink? (Have we met before? If so, apologies; I'm forgetting.)
<paulproteus> Oh, are you perhaps the person who just RSVP'd!?
<paulproteus> If so, awesome!
<paulproteus> BTW if there are other Bay Area IRC channels I should ping about this, I'd love to hear.
<Nairwolf> no, we never met before I think. It's not me who RSVP'd.
<Nairwolf> I'm a new comer in the area. And I'm a beginner developper. I'm learning (but who doesn't learn ?)
<paulproteus> Exciting!
<paulproteus> I hope you do RSVP!
<paulproteus> It'll be great to meet you.
<paulproteus> What's your name? I'm Asheesh, fwiw.
<Nairwolf> I can't do it now, but after the work, I'll do it. There is some restrictions ?
<Nairwolf> Florian
<paulproteus> Cool
<Nairwolf> Are you used to be in the IRC channel ?
<paulproteus> I'm in #sandstorm and I've been in this channel for the past couple of months
<paulproteus> You're also very welcome to join #sandstorm. (-:
<Nairwolf> ok, thank you ;) I don't know yet what is sandstorm, but I'll see ;)
<paulproteus> Great!
<paulproteus> pleia2: ^ can you think of other Bay Area-ish IRC channels that might care about this event?
<paulproteus> Also hi, I hope OSCON etc. is going well, figure you're probably busy with that.
<DonkeyHotei> http://localhost/
<DonkeyHotei> http://localhost.localdomain/
<darthrobot> Error opening URL: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<DonkeyHotei> http://localhost./
<DonkeyHotei> http://localhost.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [i has 5 cat]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-22
<Roguehorse2> Dr. just put me on perm disability so life is gonna change....I need to start making some plans
<nhaines> Roguehorse2: oh, congrats!  That should make it easier to get assistance.
<Roguehorse2> Well, I don't know....we'll see. All I know right now is that I need to get a biopsy done right away. I'm not responding to the meds that have helped my condition over the last 42 years so yeah, life changing
<Roguehorse2> I'm on 140mg/Prednisone daily and it's destroying my body from the inside out
<Roguehorse2> http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-6007-9383/prednisone-oral/prednisone-oral/details/list-sideeffects
<darthrobot> Title: [Common and Rare Side Effects for prednisone oral]
<Roguehorse2> My feet and ankles are swollen so I can't really walk or stand without severe pain
<Roguehorse2> sitting I can do in sprints then I have to lie down to relieve the pressure
<Roguehorse2> I've been this way for the last two months
<Roguehorse2> The Prednisone makes me kind of stoned/numb/irritable/sleep deprived
<Roguehorse2> I'm also highly susceptable to infection so I need to stay away from what I can and still have some kind of life
<Roguehorse2> I knew this day was coming..and I've been trying to prepare for it. I was just hoping to get a 10 to 15 year jump on it
<Roguehorse2> I got the BS degree done, working on the masters ... but haven't landed the gig yet
<Roguehorse2> Now I have to figure out some other plan ...
<Roguehorse2> My options are limited but thankfully I've been working on the right skills that I think I can come up with something
<Roguehorse2> Now, I'm glad I ditched all those jobs I had along the way that tried to prevent me from finishing my BS over the last 3.5 years! =)
<Roguehorse2> At least that is done and out of the way.......
<Roguehorse2> I'm also glad I kicked Otis Spunkmeyer to the curb in 2011 when I did and went back for my education .... otherwise I wouldn't have Jack S now and nothing to fall back on
<philipballew>  hey, I am did a dumb move and accidentally deleted all my kernels when I was trying to delete the old ones. So I am wanting to fix this, and the only real guide I have seen is on Ask Ubuntu about chrooting in, however I think it is outdated. I used http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<darthrobot> Title: [How to restore a system after accidentally removing all kernels? - Ask Ubuntu]
<philipballew> but however I can not run sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev and I think its because of how the boot process works now and I am unsure what to run
<philipballew> is anyone knows, feel free to lmk.
<philipballew> nvm, figured it out
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-23
<Roguehorse2> today...do lab work and get on full MediCal...\o/....woo-hoo! Then get my SSDI papers in progress
<Roguehorse2> should probably get more done on the book too while as lot of this is fresh in my mind
<dimaa> general linux question. it is safe to store and run random nick nack scripts in /opt right?
<ianorlin> dimaa: probably should not run them as root
<ianorlin> hard to say without seeing the code
<dimaa> oh i was assuming im running them as me not root
<pleia2> I put my own scripts in a local bin/ in my home directory
<ianorlin> if it messes with stuff in your home it might not be a good idea
<pleia2> and /usr/local/bin is a good spot too (plus, automatically in your path!)
<dimaa> ~/bin might be a good idea and yes pleia2 /usr/local/bin also. well i think that answer that for me
<dimaa> hah
<pleia2> it's "safe" to put them in /opt in that it won't delete them like in /tmp or something, but meh
<dimaa> at work we have an EC2 instance for our team and they keep stuff in /opt so i was wondering
<pleia2> I've never been the biggest fan of /opt :)
<dimaa> well good to get perspectives :D
<dimaa> basically i want to put scripts on my personal VPS in a place for the other users to use them. so I made a chmod 777 folder in /home for people
<pleia2> use and edit?
<dimaa> its a free for all. (we have a level of trust on my server)
 * pleia2 nods
<dimaa> and i like to keep it that way
<pleia2> I'd put something like that in /usr/local/bin rather than one person's home
<dimaa> they are my friends so i do trust them
<dimaa> /usr/local/bin will allow them for other though iirc?
<pleia2> hm?
<dimaa> err i mean /usr/local/bin is not just for me?
<dimaa> it is for everyone on the server
<pleia2> yes
<dimaa> ok
<dimaa> :D
<dimaa> i think i will move my things there then
<dimaa> haha
<philipballew> What would cause my external public ip address to not show up when I try to ping it or attempt to ssh through it?
<philipballew> It seems like an odd situation, so I thought someone here might know
<DonkeyHotei> what do you mean by not show up?
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, I mean I can not ping the ip remotelty?
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<pleia2> go for it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-24
<Felishia> help! :3
<Felishia> someone?
<nhaines> IRC does not work that way.  :/
<Roguehorse> St.Rose in Hayward was awesome! They are handling both my MediCal and SSDI claims for me. All i had to do was sign where she highlighted.
<Roguehorse> That's a really big weight off me.
<pleia2> wow, that's wonderful to hear
<Roguehorse> Yeah, hopefully I'll be able to get my biopsy in about a month then the doctors can build a plan
<pleia2> :)
<Roguehorse> SSDI might take up to a year though
<Roguehorse> I'm still responding to recruiters and opportunities...but my limitations are pretty severe so I don't hold my breath for many of them
<Roguehorse> having SSDI and be able to teach both my Fall and Spring courses regularly would be really good
<Roguehorse> and if I could talk them into a summer course as well, I'd be golden
<Roguehorse> when I started, they pretty much guaranteed me that Fall and Spring were regular guarantees. Then when I contacted them to tell them I was sick, they said the Fall class was no longer scheduled
<Roguehorse> I don't know what happened, but I'm pretty devestated with it .... now, I'm not sure what my future is there
<pleia2> :(
<Roguehorse> How are things on your end? Good?
<pleia2> exhausting
<Roguehorse> lots of travel?
<pleia2> actually just finished almost 2 months of being home, which was nice
<pleia2> but then on Friday I flew to portland, did the community leadership summit and a few days of oscon, came home yesterday
<pleia2> today was work, laundry, gym with trainer, event this evening...
<Roguehorse> Ah man, that's right! Saw those Tweets =)
<pleia2> I come home and check on IRC and start working more x_x
<pleia2> and I really need to work on my book tonight
<pleia2> but it's been such a long day, might crash
<Roguehorse> fer sure! \o/
<Roguehorse> Yeah, all I can really do right no is chase down medical dilemma
<Roguehorse> I have a lot of loose ends I have to make sure I tie up on time frames
<Roguehorse> one bite at a time though
 * ianorlin tried installing gentoo in a vm but messed it up and find it too fiddly not that I can't do it but if I make one mistake it propigates
<ianorlin> whereas something even like the server installer is much easier as I can't mess it up with a typo
<Roguehorse> ianorlin: eeek.
<Roguehorse> sounds like work man
<pleia2> I've dealt with migraines my whole life so I thought I understood pain, but I was in constant pain with my gallbladder issues for 3 months last year, I have a whole new appreciation for folks who really struggle with a constant condition
<pleia2> those 3 months were brutal beyond anything
<Roguehorse> I had one migraine in my life and I was paralyzed to my bed terrified because I couldn't move...I will NEVER forget that moment
<pleia2> at least they go away and you can get back to a normal life
<pleia2> months of constant pain is life-sucking
<Roguehorse> true, my condition used to correct in 7 to 10 days with theregular meds
<Roguehorse> this time, I'm not responding to the meds
<pleia2> yeah :(
<Roguehorse> it is, all protein is being lost through the urinary tract
<Roguehorse> I was ready to die walking from one end of Walmart today to the other
<pleia2> yeah, that's awful
<Roguehorse> I'm only 45!
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> it was nice that they were able to just chop out my stupid gallbladder
<pleia2> tomorrow is the anniversary of my surgery \o/
<Roguehorse> I was hoping for 55/60 beforethis sh**
<Roguehorse> \o/
<Roguehorse> well, my feet are killing me...I have to go, can't sit anymore
<Roguehorse> you guyts be well...
<pleia2> good night
<nhaines> Good night!
<pleia2> o/ nhaines
<nhaines> _o/ pleia2!
<ianorlin> wb Nairwolf
<Nairwolf> hi ianorlin ;)
<ianorlin> hi Nairwolf
<philipballew> figured what was up with my ip.
<philipballew> Im behind a nat.
<philipballew> really should have guessed that...
<Nairwolf> Hi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-26
<Roguehorse> shopping for canes .... gonna try the second-hand store tomoorw
<akk> I got a good deal on a hiking stick/cane on ebay recently, about 1/5 of REI's cheapest option.
<akk> Worth checking in case you don't find anything you like at the secondhand store.
<nhaines> I'm the default English voice in UNav, which is basically the only GPS auto navigation solution in the Ubuntu App Store.
<Roguehorse> I think I'm going to pass on the second hand store today...I don't feel like going anywhere
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p @Bobby G's http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-25
<nhaines> Hmm, I feel surprisingly well for having had 6 hours of sleep in the last 48 hours.  Power of naps, I guess.
<pleia2> o/
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<nhaines> pleia2: glad you made it.  :)  I'm glad *I* made it.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 25 02:01:18 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair nhaines pleia2 lynorian
<darthrobot> Current chairs: lynorian nhaines pleia2
<nhaines> Good evening everyone!  It's time for our biweekly LoCo meeting!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16July24
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16July24 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> so, we have our release party in SF coming up :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2016-June/002735.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] San Francisco Ubuntu 16.04 Release Party]
<nhaines> Thursday is the 16.04 Release Party in San Francisco!  \o/
<pleia2> tell your friends, neighbors, cats
<nhaines> But not too many cats, because they steal pizza!
<pleia2> it's true
<pleia2> everything is all set, looking forward to it
<nhaines> Party details are here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2016-June/002735.html and you should definitely RSVP if you are planning to attend.
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] San Francisco Ubuntu 16.04 Release Party]
<nhaines> pleia2: is it true that everyone who attends should bring Arch discs for installation?
<pleia2> I don't think any of my laptops take discs...
<pleia2> but I will have some Ubuntu USB sticks :)
<nhaines> Yay! Are they giveaways?
<pleia2> indeed, got a conference pack with some hats, a tshirt, pins
<pleia2> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/28403665235/
<darthrobot> Title: [Giveaways for the @ubuntu_us_ca release party in SF next w… | Flickr]
<pleia2> stickers too
<pleia2> and I should have a copy or two of the 9th edition of the official ubuntu book
<nhaines> That is the most official Ubuntu book!
<nhaines> It all sounds great.  I wish I could be there.  :)
<pleia2> same!
<nhaines> Well, I look forward to hearing how it all went.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Does anybody have any topical announcements to make?
<pleia2> The reports of the meetup.com group death have been greatly exaggerated.
<pleia2> all 300+ members of the team were emailed this morning about it shutting down in 14 days, sorry about that, I've been trying to get the team at Canonical to renew it
<nhaines> Yeah, I'll have to check with the Community Team to find the status of that.  They were trying to find the right person to set things up.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> other teams got similar notices today, so it is on their radar
<pleia2> including Florida, where one of them lives, so hoping that helps
<pleia2> no other announcements from me, just wanted to clear the air there
<nhaines> I'm thinking a brief mass email to the meetup can clear things up.  Just a note that the pilot was a success and it's a just hiccup as we transition to committing to use the service.
<nhaines> Something along those lines.
<pleia2> nhaines: from us, or the broader Ubuntu group running it?
<nhaines> Probably from us, unless the bigger group can still do that.  I might have to see if I have those credentials.
<nhaines> If not, we can share the email with the other teams using Meetup so they can adapt and resend it.  :)
<pleia2> ok, can you take care of that then?
<nhaines> Yup.  I'll look at it Monday or Tuesday and get the message out.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhaines> You're welcome.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Canonical no longer provides Ubuntu DVDs; LoCos now receive 25 USB sticks per event instead of 150 DVDs.
<nhaines> #subtopic wat do?
<pleia2> right, so I'm preparing for this release party
<nhaines> As is tradition.
<pleia2> not sure how many I should give away there, and I haven't gotten much word at all about whether teams can request more packs of USB sticks or anything
<pleia2> in fact, availability was never formally announced at all, I just kept nagging on the mailing list ;)
<nhaines> Soon!
<nhaines> Actually, I'm waiting for the person in charge of handing requests to come back from leave before announcing it.  ;)
<pleia2> ok
<nhaines> That way she's not completely swamped.  Should be a week or so.
<nhaines> Leave sounds weird.  I understand it's just a vacation.
<pleia2> europeans, always taking weeks off
<nhaines> It's nice work if you can get it!
<pleia2> indeed :)
<pleia2> anyway, I'm not sure where that leaves us
<nhaines> So I think we can just order more when we do a major event.
<pleia2> ok
<nhaines> The LoCo Council had a meeting with the the Community Team last week and I definitely brought this up.
<pleia2> these are what they are, fwiw: https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<darthrobot> Title: [Canonical Store]
<pleia2> which means they go for about $8 each, and they're really nice looking, useful
<pleia2> with DVDs we just told people to email me and I'd drop them in the mail, but this is a bit trickier
<nhaines> Oh, here's a question only you can answer!  :)  How big are they?
<pleia2> 8G
<pleia2> or dimensions?
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> Nope, capacity.  Dimensions-wise they're smaller than a breadbox.
<pleia2> they are quite small
<pleia2> dimension-wise ;)
<pleia2> 8G is nice
<nhaines> Big enough to throw a couple ISOs on there or something.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> I think there's a sort of idea that if LoCos want or need DVDs, they can have them locally produced and send a community reimbursement request.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> The Community Team is going to make sure the artwork (which we all think exists) is up on the wiki.
<pleia2> I did have someone come to the BALUG meeting who expected me to have some DVDs to give away, but I didn't
<pleia2> didn't have the USB sticks yet either
<nhaines> Yeah, I mentioned that for SCALE, for instances, 25 sticks is nuts.
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<nhaines> I think you should probably keep 1 or 2 for use during Ubuntu Hour or LUG events, and give the rest away.
<pleia2> at local northern california events, or open it up to everyone?
<pleia2> not sure I *can* open it up to everyone, we only have 25 of them :)
<nhaines> Local events.  If we do some SoCal stuff, I'll request a conference pack.
<pleia2> ok, sounds good
<nhaines> I might see if I can just get USB sticks.  I still have a bunch of leftover stuffs from SCALE, not counting 14.04 DVDs.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> But yeah, do what you can with the ones you have.  No sense in hoarding them.
<pleia2> no, definitely not, just wanted to make sure we had a fair plan
<nhaines> Have an Ubuntu Hour and make people reflash them with 16.04.1.  ;)
<pleia2> haha, right
<pleia2> alright, that's all I have
<nhaines> I sort of suspect if 25 USB sticks turns out to be woefully inadequate, they'll revisit that.  But for now I think we're fine.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Unfortunately, I think that's because if pleia2 or I ask for more, they'll trust that we'll put them to good use.
<nhaines> But we'll start with that.  Making them special giveaways at events isn't the end of the world, either.
<nhaines> We'll just see what happens at SCALE!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<nhaines> Okay, that's all from me there.
<nhaines> #topic Other business.
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap up?
<pleia2> that's it from me
<nhaines> Okay, that'll do it for tonight, then.
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for making it.  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 25 02:34:49 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-07-25-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> Next meeting August 7th.
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<pleia2> I'll be out of the country during next meeting
 * pleia2 looks at timezones
<nhaines> Double-checking my calendar, I should be around.
<pleia2> I think I'll be on a plane to London during the meeting
<pleia2> on my way home
<nhaines> But I am not feeling like doing the post-meeting checklist stuff on my laptop keyboard with no mouse, so I will probably do that tomorrow.
 * pleia2 nods
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 7th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> there's that done at least ;)
<nhaines> Ooh, you beat me to it!  :)
<nhaines> Thanks.
<nhaines> pleia2: if you like kids and the 80s and creepy things and Netflix, you definitely should watch Stranger Things.
<pleia2> nhaines: I actually just added it to my queue yesterday after someone else recommended it :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-24
<metalbiker> if anybody's on, please note that my wifi is being difficult and i may drop in and out because of it. sigh.
<nhaines> Man, five-till came up fast.
<nhaines> I'm going to be 2 or 3 minutes, so feel free to get started without me!
<metalbiker> ok, sounds good!! i'm ready to go finally. i think.
<metalbiker> man, i should've paid attention more last time about starting the meeting. smh
<nhaines> Well, usually we have a bot in here who helps.  :)  I'll just be one more minute.
<nhaines> pleia2: are you around?
<metalbiker> oh, a bot? wow, i didn't know that!! hehe robotics for the world!! lol
<pleia2> oh hi! just a sec
<metalbiker> hey pleia2! i, too, was wondering just where you were!!
<nhaines> Okay, I'm ready when pleia2 is.  :)
<pleia2> go for it
<metalbiker> same here! i'm ready to roll out!
<nhaines> Awww, I was going to say [pressure intensifies]
<pleia2> (just didn't realize how late it was)
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 24 02:07:36 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair pleia2
<darthrobot> Current chairs: nhaines pleia2
<nhaines> Hi everyone, and welcome to the July 23rd meeting of the Ubuntu California LoCo Team!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17July23
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17July23 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<metalbiker> *bows head in reverence* awesome to be here.
<nhaines> An addition to the listed agenda (that will be added in post) is a review of the LoCo leadership election results.
<nhaines> So before we get into all that...
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any Ubuntu events coming up?
<pleia2> nothing up here in norcal
<metalbiker> i've finally got an event/announcement
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> Tell us about it.  :)
<metalbiker> ok, i'm FINALLY having my very first Ubuntu Hour here in Apple Valley.
<metalbiker> It's going to take place at the Starbucks on Bear Valley Road and Apple Valley, next Saturday at 2pm.
<nhaines> Ooh, I even know where that is.
<nhaines> Congrats!  Is there a scheduled interval for future hours?
<pleia2> metalbiker: great, need some help adding it to our meetup?
<pleia2> we really need it there, so people know about it :)
<metalbiker> Sweet!!! yeah. i'm aiming for one per week on saturday.
<pleia2> anyone who is a member of the meetup can propose one, so do that and one of us admin-folk will approve it
<pleia2> once it's up there you can let the mailing list know :)
<nhaines> Great!  Ubuntu Hours tend to start out a little slowly, but by having a regular and consistent schedule, you can get a good group going before long.  :)
<metalbiker> yes!! i'll need some help adding it to the meetup, please! any help is greatly appreciated.
<pleia2> ok cool, we can do that after the meeting or so
<metalbiker> pleia2: ok, that's cool. that was one of my questions about the mailing list
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Moving on, are there any community announcements?
<pleia2> there's no automatic announcements from meetup to the mailing list, but some folks on the mailing list won't sign up for meetup.com (proprietary, etc) so it's a good way to loop them in
<pleia2> nothing from me
<metalbiker> ok, cool. but that was all from me.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 17.10 is starting to shape up, and the desktop team has asked for volunteer testers: http://popey.com/blog/posts/ubuntu-artful-desktop-july-shakedown.html
<darthrobot> [R: popey.com] Title: [Ubuntu Artful Desktop July Shakedown | popey.com blog]
<nhaines> Basically, download the ISO, test it out on your own hardware, and file bugs where appropriate, and there are helpful instructions and guidelines in the post.
<metalbiker> yes!! i was thinking about testing it to get my feet wet but i'm still lacking knowledge about how to report bugs.
<metalbiker> i really want to do that.
<nhaines> I'll look for some resources for you about good bug reports.
<metalbiker> ok, that'd be awesome! thank you!
<nhaines> In addition, the Desktop Team wants to know what your favorite default applications are in Ubuntu.  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/21/dustin-kirkland-ubuntu-18-04-lts-desktop-default-application-survey/
<darthrobot> Title: [Dustin Kirkland: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Desktop Default Application Survey | Ubuntu Insights]
<nhaines> I don't think it's so much that they're looking to change them in 17.10, but maybe as things swing around for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<metalbiker> cool!
<nhaines> The post also has a very intresting list of new changes and features in Ubuntu 17.10 so far.  The minimal image (good for custom projects and containers) is now down to 36 MB!
<nhaines> Okay, that's all the announcements on my end.
<nhaines> #topic Ubuntu California leadership election results
<metalbiker> *drum roll*
<pleia2> #link http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_413c3882f8b22a5d
<darthrobot> Title: [CIVS poll result]
<pleia2> congratulations nhaines :)
<pleia2> thanks for running metalbiker!
<metalbiker> CONGRATS NHAINES!!!! *hugs* good job, brother!!
<pleia2> Private poll (39 authorized voters)
<pleia2> Actual votes cast: 12
<nhaines> metalbiker: thanks for running, and it's going to be great to work with you.  :)
<pleia2> over 25% is actually pretty good for a poll like this
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks so much for setting up and running the poll.  :)
<pleia2> (elections in open source projects tend to be between 10-20%)
<metalbiker> you're welcome!! it was a pleasure to run and i'm looking forward to contributing all i can!
<metalbiker> yes, nhaines!! i look forward to all of this!!
<metalbiker> yes! thank you pleia2! much appreciated!
<nhaines> Being the LoCo leader is a lot of busywork, but it's each and every member who participates that makes the LoCo--and Ubuntu--great.  So I look forward to helping make that easier for our members.  :)
<pleia2> \o/
<metalbiker> awesome!! and i know you'll be awesome at it! \0/
<pleia2> I am no longer a leader \o/
<nhaines> pleia2: don't fool yourself, you're a born leader.  ;)
<pleia2> haha <3
<nhaines> But now it's merely by example!
<nhaines> <3
<metalbiker> <3
<nhaines> Okay, thanks to all who voted in the poll.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<pleia2> yes, and I'll send an email to the list letting everyone know
<metalbiker> you're welcome!
<pleia2> enjoy this photo from the recent ubuntu hour + debian dinner http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/072017/ubuntu_hour_debian_dinner_july_2017.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [184225]
<nhaines> Yay!
<pleia2> I found putting a sign on the table at the coffee shop helps people find us :)
<pleia2> and sometimes ask "what is an ubuntu hour?"
<metalbiker> ahh cool! pics!! i've been wondering if we get to see anything from your hour and dinner!
<pleia2> which is part of the point
<metalbiker> pleia2: that's what I decided to do in light of my first time around and each time. and then continue to work on making a shirt for myself and maybe some more for the other attendees.
<nhaines> Here's a quick rundown from when I was doing Ubuntu Hour: http://www.nhaines.com/ubuntu/hour/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Lake Forest]
<pleia2> I like the sign along with the "join us" message because then random people feel welcome too (in SF random people have joined us from time to time)
<pleia2> (of course it IS sf, and we do have roaming ubuntu users everywhere)
<metalbiker> cool! i'll check your info out nhaines. pleia2: i may have to print some more out with that on it.
<nhaines> At mine, we had a guy who wasn't interested past the "this is interesting technology" and "it's all free and you guys just come together because of shared interest?"  But he was there anyway so he would listen in and he'd spread out a little to guarantee our spot.
<metalbiker> gosh, i wish it was like that here. apple valley is...desolate. lol
<pleia2> I'm sure I have the source file somewhere, I'll share it to the team launchpad codebase if I can find it :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu Hours are fun.  :)
<metalbiker> nhaines: lol asking questions but no more budging with it. for the love of humanity! lol
<nhaines> Yup, the best way is to jump in, feet first!
<nhaines> Okay, I think that about wraps it up for this meeting.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Our next meeting is scheduled for August 6th!
<nhaines> Thanks everyone, for being here.  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 24 02:33:31 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-07-24-02.07.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks for chairing :)
<pleia2> metalbiker: so first, are you a member of https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/ ?
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA)| Meetup]
<metalbiker> awesome!!! i'll be here with a debriefing of my ubuntu hour.
<nhaines> Good!  :)
<metalbiker> nhaines: no! i need to get on there!! i think i've seen it before but i'm heading over there after the meeting to get setup on it.
<pleia2> first step is to join and then see if you can figure out the UI to propose a meetup ;)
<nhaines> http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA)| Meetup]
<pleia2> (I'm an admin, so my UI looks different, unhelpfully)
<metalbiker> pleia2: ok, cool! lol oh i'll figure it out! the wiki didn't get the best of me either so i'm sure i can figure it out, too!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, I should go back to doing what I was doing before I strolled in late for the meeting ;)
<nhaines> Yup, me too!
 * nhaines squints outside to see if there's enough daylight left to write.
<metalbiker> pleia2: that's ok. i'll be reading and learning and then jump in.
<metalbiker> nhaines: yeah, should be some light still. if you're close to L.A., you might get some ambient from that! lol
<nhaines> LOL, I'm nearer to Irvine.  Well, the truth is that it'll be light for another 20 minutes, maybe another 10 after sunset, and then the solar lighting kicks in but the one in the corner by the table where the shade is only lasts about 10-30 minutes because... it's a solar light and it's in the shade.
<metalbiker> i'm going to head to meetup and get that figured out and then take a look at my fliers and watch star trek.
<metalbiker> oh! i'll be Irvine next monday!! it's for medical reasons but i'll be in the neighborhood. my girlfriend has to see the neurosurgeon there. sigh.
<nhaines> I'd offer to meet up, but I'm going to an arcade show in Santa Clara next weekend and I don't know if I'll be back Sunday or Monday.
<nhaines> But I just got a big box of LoCo shirts, so maybe we should try anyway.  :)
<metalbiker> nhaines: but that sounds cool! i wish we had more outdoor lighting like that. i've got plenty of outdoor space to do all sorts of stuff and i'd love to use some from IoT and use ubuntu for it.
<nhaines> Do you do much programming?
<nhaines> Oh yeah, pleia2: https://gfycat.com/LegitimateThunderousFantail
<darthrobot> Title: [Gfycat GIFs GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat]
<metalbiker> oh that'd be nice! i'll be going to UCI that day. we've got to be there at 11am. I'd love to get a couple of those shirts from you. that'd be great to wear to my ubuntu hours.
<nhaines> Alternately, we might be driving right past you before and after, so we'll have to figure something out.
<metalbiker> nhaines: no, I'm looking into it though. I'm trying my hand at python as much as I can with what free time i've got. the book sits in my kindle library barely touched.
<nhaines> Yeah, I'm learning C in my copious free time.
<nhaines> Which book are you using?
<metalbiker> ok, we can do that. maybe we can meet somewhere in the middle? i'll know more about where to after that appointment is over since we won't be so rushed to get there.
<metalbiker> book? it's a small one, i know that. give me a second and i'll tell you.
<nhaines> I'm a giant fan of Magnus Lie Hetland's book Beginning Python.
<metalbiker> it's called "learn python in one day and learn it well' by jamie chan. it's just a cheap book that i wanted to check out.
<nhaines> There's a 3rd edition out now.  I should see if my Apress author account lets me snag it.
<metalbiker> ok, cool! i'll check that one out as well. i'll copy and paste that name and title.
<nhaines> http://hetland.org/writing/instant-hacking.html
<darthrobot> Title: [hetland.org : Instant Hacking]
<nhaines> This is a *really* quick introduction to Python and hacking (programming).
<nhaines> And here's his book: http://www.apress.com/us/book/9781484200292
<darthrobot> Title: [Beginning Python - From Novice to Professional | Magnus Lie Hetland | Apress]
<metalbiker> awesome! i just opened the link and bookmarked it. i really need all the info i can get on programming since i love it and i want to do it more.
<metalbiker> oh, yeah! i've seen that one on amazon before. it'd look good to get but i was low on funds so i got what i could.
<nhaines> One thing I like about Apress is if you get the print edition (from anywhere), the ebook is just $5 from apress.com.
<metalbiker> thank you for the information.
<metalbiker> oh really?? awesome!!! i like that!
<nhaines> Yup, it's a nice touch.
<metalbiker> i got to see a hobby drone in person before i had to quit my job at the warehouse that a gentleman had bought and i thought i remembered something about hobby drones being able to use ubuntu and i really got into that.
<metalbiker> so that's part of my interests lately. and plus coding some software for computer use. i'm looking into doing something with blender, like a small scale game of some kind. but we'll see. i just know i can use python scripting with blender and i can flex my musical abilities with it, too.
<nhaines> I'm not sure if the hobby drones do.  There are a couple nice mid-to-high end ones that do.
<nhaines> The nice thing about Ubuntu is that all the tools are professional-quality and they're all free, so you can indulge your interests as they flair up.  :)
<metalbiker> oh, ok. this one that this gentleman had bought was like $2000. it was awesome!
<metalbiker> oh, i know and i love it! i've got so many interests that i've got a spreadsheet just for them. lol i just hope i've got enough years left to try them all out.
<nhaines> That's the real trick, isn't it?  :)
<metalbiker> oh yeah! well, i think i'm going to head out. again, congratulations on getting the vote! I'm very happy for you and once I know more about where we're going to be on the 31st, I'll let you know. If you'd like to have my phone number so we can text each other, that'd be ok with me.
<metalbiker> and i'll work on that meetup account and get the wiki edited with my ubuntu hour information later on tonight. i've got some immediate things i've got to handle before i do that.
<nhaines> Yup, check it out and then ask if you get stuck.
<nhaines> Have a good night.  :)  Send your phone number via email and I'll text back later.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-25
<metalbiker> man, i sure wish i'd known how to file bugs long ago. 17.10 is pretty awesome!! i've already filed my first bug.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-26
<lynorian> metalbiker good job
<lynorian> ah he is not here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-29
<lug|36664> Greetings, DVLUG members.  Introducing myself David A. from Antioch.   I came out to Caffe Scala to join the group for todays meeting, however I arrived around 730pm and I have not seen anyone that appears to be part of the group.  Was the meeting venue changed or perhaps ended early, low turnout?  Curious if the group has a meetup page where we ca
<lug|36664> n RSVP and see the number of attendees before driving out.  Hope to meet with you guys eventually and talk Linux.
<lug|36664> join #berkeleylug
<DAVID-A> hi, my name is Dave Arnold. I am at Caffe Scala in Walnut Creek.  It appears the meeting was canceled for the Diable Valley LUG.  Is anyone in attendance in Berkeley?  This is my first appearance
<DAVID-A> HELLO?
<DAVID-A> this looks pretty dead... must be on the wrong forums, or perhaps friday nights everyone is out partying...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-07-26
<nhaines> pleia2: 12-pack of Strawberry ordered!  It's delicious.  :D
<pleia2> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-07-22
<nhaines> In another minute, it's meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Hello, and welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for July 21st, 2019!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/19July21
<nhaines> This agenda is empty.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming Ubuntu or Free/Open Source Software events coming up in the next month?
<nhaines> San Gabriel Valley LUG remains as busy as always in Pasadena: https://www.meetup.com/SGVTech/events/
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> UbuCon LA is a month away: https://la.ubucon.org/ in Talca, Chile.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 19.04 is pretty solid, and work on Ubuntu 19.10 and plans for 20.04 LTS are proceeding at speed.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business for tonight?
<nhaines> Okay, then that will wrap up this meeting for July.
<nhaines> Our next meeting will be on August 18th.  Hopefully we'll see more people there!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 18th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
 * aidian waves
<aidian> internet burp made me miss it apparently!
 * nhaines waves back.
<aidian> just upgraded to gigabit cable and a new modem, still a bit unstable
<DonkeyHotei> is gnome 3 still the flagship DE in 20.04?
<nhaines> Yup.  that's unlikely to change soon.
<DonkeyHotei> i thought gnome 3 development was slowing
<nhaines> I don't pay much attention.  I stuck with Unity.
<DonkeyHotei> i thought unity was removed
<nhaines> It wasn't.
<nhaines> Anyone using a version of Ubuntu that doesn't ship with Unity can run 'sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop unity-session' and enjoy a first-class interface.
<DonkeyHotei> unity-session is a dependency of ubuntu-unity-desktop
<nhaines> I've had better luck specifying both.
